# Undercover policing enquiry



## teqniq (Oct 8, 2015)

I thought it worth having it's own thread as the enquiry is now underway (it is reckoned to take about three years) dealing with a number of issues covered on different threads here.

The BBC has an article here naming the key participants

here is the official Twitter account



And here is the official website


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 8, 2015)

*thread is now on ignore,  DaveCinzano and ddraig *

 :thumbs :  

*self management skillz*


----------



## laptop (Oct 8, 2015)

teqniq said:


> I thought it worth having it's own thread as the enquiry is now underway (it is reckoned to take about three years...



Odds are against it finishing in 3 years... what with over 150 core participants, plus any whose status is revised after yesterday's hearing.

Including, for those who didn't follow the link:



> On Wednesday, many of those who have been [provisionally] excluded began those challenges - including lawyers for almost every one of the families bereaved in the 1989 Hillsborough disaster.



No-one is on the list with reference to Hillsborough. About a dozen cops are on the list under code-names ("M13" etc).


----------



## teqniq (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah I thought three years was highly optimistic.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 9, 2015)

Victims of undercover policing may be denied a voice at inquiry


----------



## laptop (Oct 9, 2015)

Just adding the word "Pitchford" to this thread so I can find it again


----------



## teqniq (Oct 18, 2015)

Link to the story is at The Fail


----------



## laptop (Oct 19, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Link to the story is at The Fail




Blimey. The case that won't lie down:

"
His handlers had given him the task of infiltrating a South London detective agency with alleged links to corrupt detectives.

It was run by Jonathan Rees, then a suspect in the notorious 1987 murder of his business partner, Daniel Morgan, in South London..."


----------



## teqniq (Oct 19, 2015)

laptop said:


> Blimey. The case that won't lie down:
> 
> "
> His handlers had given him the task of infiltrating a South London detective agency with alleged links to corrupt detectives.
> ...



Yep, proper can of worms.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 26, 2015)

Qualms about Pitchford’s first ruling


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2016)

Pressure's on Pitchford now - 133 out of 179 groups and individuals targeted by the spycops who have been granted ‘core participant’ status have joined together to demand the release of the cover names used by the police infiltrators:

http://campaignopposingpolicesurvei...geted-activists-call-for-list-of-all-spycops/

Police facing call to publish list of their undercover spies

You'll notice that this cannot be characterised as ‘just’ lefties, or ‘just’ yogurt-weaving hippies, or ‘just’ Black activists - this is across the board.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 21, 2016)

You may be interested that recently some definitely not choreographed and rehearsed applications from the Met, the NPCC (National Police Chiefs' Council, which replaced ACPO), the National Crime Agency (replaced SOCA) and the Home Office, on the subject of ‘Neither Confirm Nor Deny’ (NCND) and “the legal principles to be applied to applications for restriction orders”, were submitted to Pitchford.

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...e-neither-confirm-nor-deny-principle-NPCC.pdf
https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...approach-to-restriction-orders-Met-Police.pdf
https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...-legal-approach-to-restriction-orders-NCA.pdf
https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...legal-approach-to-restriction-orders-NPCC.pdf
https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...pproach-to-restriction-orders-Home-Office.pdf

The gist of them is that they don't want the public inquiry into the abuses of the secret police spycops programmes to hear evidence from secret police spycops in, erm, public. For that matter, they don't want to name spycops at all.

The NPCC in particular is rather indignant at the notion of anyone, not least civilians, shining a light on their dark practices.



> It is evident that numerous organisations and individuals are making determined and rigorous efforts to expose and identify undercover officers, tactics and covert methodology. It is a fact that there are several websites and social media forums dedicated to exposing individuals by name, image or tactics that are suspected of being or have been undercover officers.



(P18, ‘SUBMISSIONS ON BEHALF OF THE NPCC ON THE PRINCIPLE OF NEITHER CONFIRM NOR DENY’)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 21, 2016)

It all depends how you view things I suppose.

I've always been amused by the (predominantly) left wing 'activists', who see absolutely nothing wrong in defying the rule of law with regard to rioting etc, but insist that the 'other side' must always play by the rules.

Tad hypocritical?


----------



## free spirit (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It all depends how you view things I suppose.
> 
> I've always been amused by the (predominantly) left wing 'activists', who see absolutely nothing wrong in defying the rule of law with regard to rioting etc, but insist that the 'other side' must always play by the rules.
> 
> Tad hypocritical?


on one side a few windows may occasionally get broken, on the other the police infiltrators seem to have had a standard MO of forming relationships with, sleeping with, and even having kids with female activists to build / maintain their cover.

lines were crossed, the ends can not possible be said to justify the means.

plus most of the organisations involved weren't even those who were particularly at the more radgy end of the spectrum.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It all depends how you view things I suppose.
> 
> I've always been amused by the (predominantly) left wing 'activists', who see absolutely nothing wrong in defying the rule of law with regard to rioting etc, but insist that the 'other side' must always play by the rules.
> 
> Tad hypocritical?



Individuals have had their lives and bodies violated by the state in the most extreme way imaginable - are you suggesting that that is on a par with blocking a road,occupying a corporate office or lobbing a placard stick at a riot cop?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It all depends how you view things I suppose.
> 
> I've always been amused by the (predominantly) left wing 'activists', who see absolutely nothing wrong in defying the rule of law with regard to rioting etc, but insist that the 'other side' must always play by the rules.
> 
> Tad hypocritical?


Either give specific, tangible examples, and relate them to the subject at hand, or don't bother chirping up.

AMIRITE?


----------



## 1%er (Feb 21, 2016)

I bet this inquire doesn't cover the siege/takeover of the Panamanian Embassy in London that took place in March 1988. A company called "GB Security Group" drove a range rover through the front doors of the Embassy and took control of the building. I can tell you for sure that GB security group was started by 3 ex special forces goons a few months before the incident and closed just after. They operated out of a building in Sutton about 100 yards from the BR station. No-one was ever taken to court over the incident, that was in effect an attack on a foreign country's territory in the center of the British capital. I can also tell you why no-one was taken to court, because one of the people involved was an undercover policeman.

The police are a law unto themselves and special branch are above the law, you'll only ever hear what they want you to hear. Inquires like this will never go anywhere near getting to the whole truth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It all depends how you view things I suppose.
> 
> I've always been amused by the (predominantly) left wing 'activists', who see absolutely nothing wrong in defying the rule of law with regard to rioting etc, but insist that the 'other side' must always play by the rules.
> 
> Tad hypocritical?


i was under the impression the police swore to uphold the law, yet you seem to see nothing wrong with them ignoring it. we were always told there were political police in eg the ussr, but not the uk. that's bollocks, isn't it, we were all lied to. but some of us lap it up (you).


----------



## 1%er (Feb 21, 2016)

The Police Attestation
Before being sworn in as a Constable, and receiving their police powers, all police officers and
Special Constables must be formally attested before a Justice of the Peace. The officers make the
following declaration:

I do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that I will well and
truly serve the Queen in the office of constable, with fairness,
integrity, diligence and impartiality, upholding fundamental human
rights and according equal respect to all people; and that I will, to
the best of my power, cause the peace to be kept and preserved and
prevent all offences against people and property; and that while I
continue to hold the said office I will to the best of my skill and
knowledge discharge all the duties thereof faithfully according to
law.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 21, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Qualms about Pitchford’s first ruling



How amazing, the policemen who may have been involved _*must not*_ have anonymity, but the 'activists' involved _*must*_ have anonymity. As a level playing field that fails, you would have to nail the ball to the centre spot.


DaveCinzano said:


> Either give specific, tangible examples, and relate them to the subject at hand, or don't bother chirping up.
> 
> AMIRITE?



When I desire your opinion, I will solicit it. So in the meantime...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 21, 2016)

1%er said:


> The Police Attestation
> Before being sworn in as a Constable, and receiving their police powers, all police officers and
> Special Constables must be formally attested before a Justice of the Peace. The officers make the
> following declaration:
> ...



I see nothing there that stops infiltration of groups deemed to be working against the interests of the nation.

It all comes down to the law, or at least the interpretation thereof, and that is what this enquiry can do.

Law is often an absolute, there is no interpretation possible, it is black or white. 

The basic question here is this; is it reasonable to expect law enforcement agencies to obey the law, to its utmost minutiae, whereas the people they are trying to investigate, break the law, and cover their activities. Do you want the police, et al, to be constantly one step behind, or, do you give them the latitude to break the law, in the cause of the greater good? 

It isn't an easy question, because it is the nature of man to push on that little further, this then becomes the norm, and the process re-starts. So, if you want to give latitude, where do you draw the line. Add into the mix, wheels within wheels, and piss poor standards of supervision, and you end up with policemen sleeping with suspects.

I honestly don't know on this; not sleeping with suspects, that is beyond the pale; but generally. It comes down to how much you trust your police, both the front-line officers, and the supervisory officers. In my case, sadly, the answer is 'not a lot'.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i was under the impression the police swore to uphold the law, yet you seem to see nothing wrong with them ignoring it. we were always told there were political police in eg the ussr, but not the uk. that's bollocks, isn't it, we were all lied to. but some of us lap it up (you).



Nope. I don't.

It is however a valid point. Can you/Do you, expect the police/security services to adhere to the law, and always be one step behind?

Someone snactioned their actions, and would not have done so unless a 'waiver' was in place. One may assume that this goes way up into government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope. I don't.
> 
> It is however a valid point. Can you/Do you, expect the police/security services to adhere to the law, and always be one step behind?
> 
> Someone snactioned their actions, and would not have done so unless a 'waiver' was in place. One may assume that this goes way up into government.


by waiver you mean breaking the law


----------



## 1%er (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> I see nothing there that stops infiltration of groups deemed to be working against the interests of the nation.
> 
> It all comes down to the law, or at least the interpretation thereof, and that is what this enquiry can do.
> 
> ...


Where I live most of the year there are no police, if i encounter them while driving where I stay for the Christmas, the new year and carnival they tend to wave me through because i am "very white" (to them that means someone of influence), but friend I know pay the police almost every month, not a lot around 2 UK pounds at the current exchange rate, just so they don't get hassle at the check points, drink drivers tend to have to pay around 10 pounds to be let off.

Policing is very different around the would, I think people in the Uk hold the police to a much higher standard than in many other parts of the world, but the police in the UK are corrupted from the top down, they may not take money from people on the street but they are happy to let people of influence get away with breaking the law and cover each-others backs, fit people up and keep the cover-up going until all the senior people involved are retired. Corruption is corruption it has many faces.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> How amazing, the policemen who may have been involved _*must not*_ have anonymity, but the 'activists' involved _*must*_ have anonymity. As a level playing field that fails, you would have to nail the ball to the centre spot



The anonymity is to a degree only partial as the people who were targeted by undercover operations are already known to the police.

E2a to be a bit clearer, I as member of the public expect the highest standards of the police, something upon which I am continually disappointed. In this particular instance they have seen fit to allow officers to form personal relationships with female activists, resulting in children. For this alone they have imo forfeited any right to anonymity.

Also the OB requesting that parts of the enquiry be held in secret alongside anonymity for officers will result in a travesty of an enquiry; essentially yet another establishment whitewash.


----------



## Greasy Boiler (Feb 21, 2016)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 21, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> How amazing, the policemen who may have been involved _*must not*_ have anonymity, but the 'activists' involved _*must*_ have anonymity. As a level playing field that fails, you would have to nail the ball to the centre spot.



You appear to be confused.

So far there are just over 200 ‘Core Participants’.

Of these, 171 are individuals, and 31 are groups or organisations (26 targeted groups, four police groups - Met, NPCC, College of Policing and NCA - plus the Home Office).

Of the individuals, 154 are those who were targeted by the spycops, fifteen are individual police officers, and two are family members of police officers.

133 of the spied upon use their full names - just 21 (just over 15.5%) are pseudonymised.

Of the police officers, only two are named - Mark Kennedy and Peter Francis. In other words, nearly 87% avail themselves of anonymity.

Both the family members of police officers are anonymous.

The call is not to have the _real names_ of former UCOs made public, but the avowal of _work names_ used in discredited and largely unlawful spying programmes.

Edited to correct figures.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> How amazing, the policemen who may have been involved _*must not*_ have anonymity, but the 'activists' involved _*must*_ have anonymity. As a level playing field that fails, you would have to nail the ball to the centre spot.



It's a bit late for the plod to be worrying about level playing fields tbh. If one thing is clear from the various stories of undercover infiltration, it's that 'sportsmanship' is not a word which features in the police dictionary.

But then what else would we expect of an orgainsation that has always loved to tool up, get in big gangs and pick fights with defenceless people.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 22, 2016)

I think only the most acab of types would complain if these actions were against actually dangerous people who were armed planning attacks had used lethal violence etc etc.

Big boys rules etc but the targets were annoying rather than dangerous they didnt need long term undercover work ffs it wasnt al quida or PIRA it was hippys who wanted to hang off a power station with abseil gear

This was stasi level of bullshit Obviously the fuckers dont care about the targets civil rights because they must be guilty . Maybe the fuckers will be scared of National Audit office running undercover ops cost I'd love to see the cunts justify what they got up compared with picking up a copy of schnews reading  to indynet and sitting in a boring meeting and buying a few pints


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> by waiver you mean breaking the law



I don't honestly know. Perhaps someone more versed, can tell us if the police, or other entity can be given 'consent' of some nature, so they can legally disregard the law.

One wouldn't expect that MI6, if investigating someone, would necessarily get a warrant, to have a clandestine poke through their property.

It would seem probable that there is some mechanism in place to allow the security services to function in a way that would land an ordinary citizen in the clink.

This takes me back to the meat of post #21, should the security services have such latitude, and if so, who supervises, and how far are they allowed to go?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 22, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's a bit late for the plod to be worrying about level playing fields tbh. If one thing is clear from the various stories of undercover infiltration, it's that 'sportsmanship' is not a word which features in the police dictionary.
> 
> But then what else would we expect of an orgainsation that has always loved to tool up, get in big gangs and pick fights with defenceless people.



Yep, the police are not what they were... if they ever were... 

I must say that my trust of the police diminishes year by year.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yep, the police are not what they were... if they ever were...
> 
> I must say that my trust of the police diminishes year by year.



Why stick up for them then?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It all depends how you view things I suppose.
> 
> I've always been amused by the (predominantly) left wing 'activists', who see absolutely nothing wrong in defying the rule of law with regard to rioting etc, but insist that the 'other side' must always play by the rules.
> 
> Tad hypocritical?



The "other side" is EMPLOYED to "play by the rules", and it's long been incumbent on citizens to defy bad law and stand up against state crimes.
Not at all hypocritical, unless you're an idiot.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 22, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> The "other side" is EMPLOYED to "play by the rules", and it's long been incumbent on citizens to defy bad law and stand up against state crimes.
> Not at all hypocritical, unless you're an idiot.



No. The idiots are those who visit violence on our streets, because their political ideology is rejected by the vast majority of the populace. They cannot get someone elected to a Parish Council, yet have the hubris to feel that ordinary sensible citizens want their town centre trashed by those buffoons.

The rioters are the idiots, and the sooner we deploy water cannon, the better. A lot of them look like they could benefit from a good wash.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> The rioters are the idiots, and the sooner we deploy water cannon, the better. A lot of them look like they could benefit from a good wash.



I don't care if you joking, you're still being a cunt.

You know full well how many of us here have witnessed unjustified acts of violence perpetrated by police against innocent and defenceless people. Some of us more times than we can count. You're nothing but a fucking troll.

e2a: You're a soldier, and a medic. You should know what PTSD means. It means there are some things you don't fucking joke about.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> No. The idiots are those who visit violence on our streets, because their political ideology is rejected by the vast majority of the populace. They cannot get someone elected to a Parish Council, yet have the hubris to feel that ordinary sensible citizens want their town centre trashed by those buffoons.
> 
> The rioters are the idiots, and the sooner we deploy water cannon, the better. A lot of them look like they could benefit from a good wash.



The idiots are those who sit idly by, letting themselves be deprived of their liberty and their lives due to some Parliamentary fuckwit inventing a narrative about "terrorism" that allows the police to shit on you. It's not about smashing shit up, you half-baked quarter-wit. It's about resisting oppression.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2016)

FYI it seems that Pitchford has decided to (for the moment) set aside the Met's concerns over _“the harm that may be caused by the revelation and/or official confirmation of UCO identities or deployments”_, (that is, its position of wanting to maintain NCND) and wishes to hear more general arguments over the principles before making a ruling.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## likesfish (Feb 23, 2016)

sass none  of those above are violent or criminal or even subversive they are just making things awkward for the police after they have fucked up.
	Your allowed to be akward in this country under cover policing should be reserved to use against real threats not ones the police just made up.

Protesting against power stations roads police actions etc is not terrorism.
  If you start setting fires and wercking signal boxes etc then yes your playing stupid games so cant complain if your targeted by the police.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 23, 2016)

teqniq said:


>




Is Merrick garnering some martyrdom points off of this? How very unsurprising for such an unremitting self-publicist.

I *am* surprised he can spare time away from sleazing up young activist females, though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2016)

Guess who made this comment on an article about #spycops:



> So-called "victims" of police spying don't know how lucky they are. That was the "good cop" approach and if only I had been so lucky to be romanced by an undercover woman police detective to investigate my harmless republican tweets rather than what I did get - which was the "bad cop" approach - which was a police raid, arrested, seizing of my computer with irreplaceable science data, prosecuted on a series of 3 trumped-up charges and bail conditions imposed to stop me using social media networking.



(Continues in this vein for a further 300 words)

Met police: Large parts of public inquiry on #spycops should be secret


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 23, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is Merrick garnering some martyrdom points off of this? How very unsurprising for such an unremitting self-publicist.
> 
> I *am* surprised he can spare time away from sleazing up young activist females, though.



Yes it does rather grate that he's appointed himself spokesperson for a group of abused women. I don't think any man should have that role tbh, but a slimebag like him? Hell no.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 23, 2016)

I previously had not heard of this guy nor the sleazy aspect.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> appointed himself spokesperson for a group of abused women



He hasn't - he is part of COPS, which brings together spied upon activists from the left, green groups, trades unions and others, plus their legal representatives. Like several activists working through COPS, he speaks out on the issues relating to police, state and corporate spying.

Police Spies Out Of Lives is the group specifically comprising and speaking for women targeted by spycops.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 24, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> FYI it seems that Pitchford has decided to (for the moment) set aside the Met's concerns over _“the harm that may be caused by the revelation and/or official confirmation of UCO identities or deployments”_, (that is, its position of wanting to maintain NCND) and wishes to hear more general arguments over the principles before making a ruling.



This ruling on the ‘Cairo’ submissions is now on the website:

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...d-Notice-to-Core-Participants-web-version.pdf


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2016)

If they get their way that's pretty much the end of the enquiry in any meaningful sense

Leaked letter appears to undermine police bid for undercover secrecy



> Police are to apply for legal orders to ensure that “much of the detail” of the undercover operations is examined in private by Pitchford’s inquiry (see here andhere).
> 
> Whether or not the police can successfully blanket the inquiry in secrecy is seen by many who were spied upon as the most crucial issue facing the inquiry at the moment.





> The police’s co-operation with the programme will lay themselves open to criticism that they are happy to disclose information when it suits them.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 19, 2016)

ffs
 these cunts played spy games with taxpayer money against people who weren't a threat for years 
Our Stories

only one of these women could even Vaguely be argued as a threat  and even Rosa who was involved in animal rights was not convicted of anything or any proof she was violent ffS.
 one thing if the workers defence militia was running amok shooting people then you can play by  big boys rules..

but getting all jack bauer on some hippies even smash edo the truly evil anarchists is hardly al qaeda ok the cowley club is situated in the barren wastelands of london road but its not tora bora


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2016)

Getting there...


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 21, 2016)

spys are allowed to spy - cops arent - linguistic warfare of #spycops - there pumping peter taylors true spies at the moment - as proof that the "cops didnt care about NCND when they were contributing to this programme" but that shows SB and SDS and NEPEUY and whover all in cahoots with MI5 - which is verboten for them . its an undercover country - you lot know this as well as me - its a pysop for the general 4 demos a year public - we are outing the spycops - the cops that spy - NOT THEIR TERRITORY. blah. yes its outrageous that a copper would have the temerity to attempt to meddle in activism, thats tavistocks game thats the river houses game, no ones running scared because the gatekeeper orgs are keeping a lid. 
who isnt a spy?   CHIS nation.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 21, 2016)

<content deleted - ed>


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2016)

Seriously fuck off kingfisher. I know you're mentally unwell, but making those sorts of unfounded accusations is totally not an OK thing to be doing.

Stop posting such drivel all over these forums please.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

im not mentally unwell. fuck off., your a spy, a fucking spy - a Narrative Controller - you know this guy mark edwards? what does he look like? what would a founded accusation look like? what evidence would you provide - im sure your all begging in PMs to your editors and that to ban me - like i fucking care - WHY WOULD ANYONE CARE (that professes to care about infiltrators) ABOUT ONLY SPECIFIC COPPERS FROM SPECIFIC UNITS - do one cunt - mark edwards is a self-confessed ex copper ? what do you know mr joined on boxing day - why dont you find my twitter and then youtube and post some ridiculous vidoes if you want to discredit me - #DICKHEAD


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2016)

oh dear ....


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

<deleted: ed>


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> - notice how many of them are called mark (marcus - dedicated to the god of war ) - kennedy weaver jacobs cichon machray edwards


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

you mates with machray yeah?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes.

And Welby M.D.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

<deleted: ed>


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

Guest blog: an apology 
 person who was attending the action, was wrongly identified as an undercover police officer, and this was done over a microphone in front of all the people present. Not only was this a dangerous and irresponsible thing to do, which put this man at risk of reprisal from other people; it was also a racist act, as he was a black man in a predominantly white group of campaigners, and the people who accused him were also white.

Subsequent discussions with the man who was wrongly accused, made it clear this incident is another in a lifetime of systematic racism he has experienced, where he has been singled out because of his ethnicity.

We also found out after this incident, that the man who’d been accused of being an undercover police officer, was actually a dedicated and veteran anti-fascist campaigner; and someone who has been targeted consistently by the police throughout his life for being black. Furthermore, that he has close personal experience of police targeting black people and the police brutality which goes hand in hand with that. ---------------------AN apology from uk uncut here concerning mr edwards - -- someone called him out - - no mention of him prviously being a cop (WHICH MIGHT BE QUITE RLEVENT TO HIS LIFETIME AS ANTIFASCIST CAMPAIGNER"""  -- - is this getting circumstantial at least yet mr LynnDoyleCooper


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2016)

Who the fuck is this loon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> im not mentally unwell. fuck off.





kingfisher said:


> yeah im a bloody diagnosed paranoid schizophrenic


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Who the fuck is this loon?


He appeared a couple of months ago. 

It's hard not to take the piss but the content and posting style are clearly doodah and quite uncomfortable reading at times. Perhaps he should be sent the way of Windsor.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2016)

I get about two sentences in and it's 'oh dear'


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> He appeared a couple of months ago.
> 
> It's hard not to take the piss but the content and posting style are clearly doodah and quite uncomfortable reading at times. Perhaps he should be sent the way of Windsor.


i was thinking more


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Aye. He posted a video of himself, pissing on the doors of the SIS at Vauxhall Cross a while back. 

For one reason or another I don't think he'll be posting here for long.


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2016)

He's been here a bit already. It's a tricky thing to negotiate. Mental health issues and politics is a complicated mix, and I do tend to feel more sympathetic than piss-taking or angry, but when people start flinging accusations around that are potentially very serious and damaging it's time for that person to be removed from a scene or movement (or forum) until they sort themselves out. And as much for their own good as ours.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Aye. He posted a video of himself, pissing on the doors of the SIS at Vauxhall Cross a while back.
> 
> For one reason or another I don't think he'll be posting here for long.


	YOU WOT I NEVER DID THAT DID YOU EVEN WATCH IT - the first word spoken is "thames house" - do not mess with SIS


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> YOU WOT I NEVER DID THAT DID YOU EVEN WATCH IT - the first word spoken is "thames house" - do not mess with SIS


he's taking the piss


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> - the first word spoken is "thames house" - do not mess with SIS


You're getting your spooks confused.

Thames House is on the north bank and was MI5. Vauxhall Cross is on the south bank and is the home of SIS (MI6).


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> You're getting your spooks confused.
> 
> Thames House is on the north bank and was MI5. Vauxhall Cross is on the south bank and is the home of SIS (MI6).


he's taking the piss


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> You're getting your spooks confused.
> 
> Thames House is on the north bank and was is MI5. Vauxhall Cross is on the south bank and is the home of SIS (MI6).


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

no mate you our getting confused, if i was pissing on SIS I would be pissing through gates- if you watch video it is quite clearly the security service (mi5) - or perhaps neither, perhaps its freemasons hall (spooky-


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 22, 2016)

There was a good turnout to the pre-trial solidarity demo this morning outside the Royal Courts of Justice.

Lots of coverage of the proceedings on twitter - the Met are inevitably trying to keep everything private.

Even saying that when a former undercover has admitted themselves that they were a cop that this shouldn't be taken as an admission that they were.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

why are you dissembling spymaster


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 22, 2016)

The cops are also saying that they need to keep all the spycop's details secret in case horrid protestors seek to harm them.

It has been pointed (possibly not in the court) out that they only serious harm that has been meted out to a spycop so far is when Mark Kennedy was duffed up by police officers during a protest.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 22, 2016)

what the fuck were they playing at seriously.
   hardly any of the groups targeted were violent or criminal and unless you're truly batshit hippies hanging off power stations are not terrorism.
this was complete bullshit and waste of time and money should set the public audit office on these cunts. Have them explain the colossal waste of time and money criminal actions to achieve what exactly.
  it wasn't al qaeda or the mafia being infiltrated most of these groups would have told you what was going on if you just asked them. Even the more paranoid groups wouldn't need a spook to infiltrate or any long term surveillance


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> no mate you our getting confused, if i was pissing on SIS I would be pissing through gates- if you watch video it is quite clearly the security service (mi5) - or perhaps neither, perhaps its freemasons hall (spooky-


Please have a word with yourself and refrain from posing incoherent conspiraloon drivel across a number of threads. TIA


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

the far right targeted also? protest spy cops that went on to go undercover in criminal enterprises?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 22, 2016)

No far right groups or members of far right groups have achieved core participant status in the current Pitchford Enquiry.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> why are you dissembling spymaster


Good question.

Fozzie, why are you dissembling me?


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 22, 2016)

i know strange that isnt it , particularly as they like to cry "state-infiltration" - no mention on stormfront, you think thered be one washed up boot n suit boy whod like a platform, but hey ho, they were there - in the far right (be prety shit if they werent)


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2016)

likesfish said:


> what the fuck were they playing at seriously.
> hardly any of the groups targeted were violent or criminal and unless you're truly batshit hippies hanging off power stations are not terrorism.
> this was complete bullshit and waste of time and money should set the public audit office on these cunts


I think you are sort of missing the point here mate. Essentially all of these groups are anti-establishment, anti-capital, and/or generally leftward leaning in outlook or combinations thereof. Anything that could be seen to be threatening the hegemony of the people that hold the power and who feel completely entitled to continue to do so in any way, shape or form is deemed worthy of surveillance and disruption. So what you have is the police being used for _political_ purposes as tools of the state and their vested interests often contrary to the interests of the general public.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 22, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Good question.
> 
> Fozzie, why are you dissembling me?



Sorry, I can't help myself on these bright spring days.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2016)

likesfish said:


> what the fuck were they playing at seriously.
> hardly any of the groups targeted were violent or criminal and unless you're truly batshit hippies hanging off power stations are not terrorism.
> this was complete bullshit and waste of time and money should set the public audit office on these cunts. Have them explain the colossal waste of time and money criminal actions to achieve what exactly.
> it wasn't al qaeda or the mafia being infiltrated most of these groups would have told you what was going on if you just asked them. Even the more paranoid groups wouldn't need a spook to infiltrate or any long term surveillance



the thing is I strongly suspect that they wouldn't send cops deep  undercover to infiltrate gangsters and proper terrorists because it would be far too dangerous - and they would be more likely to get found out.
The reason they spent all this time and resources destroying peoples lives by infiltrating a rag bag of protest and pressure groups who - with the exception of the wing-nutty end of the animal rights movement - never do anything more serious then occasional symbolic acts of non-violent direct action, was because they could.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> the far right targeted also? protest spy cops that went on to go undercover in criminal enterprises?


I'm sorry but I can't let you carry on with these scattergun random accusations that you're throwing around. Whatever point you're trying to make is being lost in all the other stuff. If you think this is a forum where you can name and shame anyone you like without any concerns about whether it may impact on the site or not, you've very much mistaken. 

So what I'm going to do is ban you for a couple of days and maybe in that time you'll have the space to compose messages that don't pose so many potential problems for the site. 

However, if you continue at the same rate when you return, the ban will be made permanent.


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2016)

Cheers editor.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2016)

I've made it three days as I've got a headache.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 22, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> the thing is I strongly suspect that they wouldn't send cops deep  undercover to infiltrate gangsters and proper terrorists because it would be far too dangerous - and they would be more likely to get found out.
> The reason they spent all this time and resources destroying peoples lives by infiltrating a rag bag of protest and pressure groups who - with the exception of the wing-nutty end of the animal rights movement - never do anything more serious then occasional symbolic acts of non-violent direct action, was because they could.



 I think they have with criminal gangs or  at least tried  terrorists would be m15/6 whoever.
		So you saying they basically want to play at being spooks without the risk and the taxpayer paid for their 007 fantasy. Well at least eco warriors don't live a glitzy lifestyle.


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2016)

It's not about the violence or lack thereof, it's about the impact on important UK infrastructure, the potential of struggles generalising and catalysing or being part of a wider movement for social change, or the threat to public order. (With broadly the security services being more bothered about the first and second issues, and the police being more concerned with the public order issue.)

All the bleating that we're not terrorist or worthy of monitoring is missing the point entirely.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## laptop (Mar 23, 2016)

teqniq said:


>




Met brief said a “witch-hunt” of officers would deter future covert sources and recruits.


I thought the former Social Worker Party had a patent on calling everything inconvenient a “witch-hunt” ?


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 23, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's not about the violence or lack thereof, it's about the impact on important UK infrastructure, the potential of struggles generalising and catalysing or being part of a wider movement for social change, or the threat to public order. (With broadly the security services being more bothered about the first and second issues, and the police being more concerned with the public order issue.)
> 
> All the bleating that we're not terrorist or worthy of monitoring is missing the point entirely.



			 If the organisation the met infiltrated have the goal of shutting vital uk infrastructure down then yes the met should infiltrate it whatever cause they are doing it for. Those are illegal acts and the police have a duty to stop them.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 23, 2016)

laptop said:


> Met brief said a “witch-hunt” of officers would deter future covert sources and recruits.
> 
> 
> I thought the former Social Worker Party had a patent on calling everything inconvenient a “witch-hunt” ?



 Unless their is a threat to the officers and their families lives in revealing their identity and unless the officer had gone on to go undercover with people who would seek violent revenge they are having a laugh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2016)

dylanredefined said:


> If the organisation the met infiltrated have the goal of shutting vital uk infrastructure down then yes the met should infiltrate it whatever cause they are doing it for. Those are illegal acts and the police have a duty to stop them.


don't talk shit. i think 'vital national infrastructure' in the shape of nuclear power stations should be shut down and millions of people agree with me. but you seem to be saying in the 80s the police should have infiltrated the tory party


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> don't talk shit. i think 'vital national infrastructure' in the shape of nuclear power stations should be shut down and millions of people agree with me. but you seem to be saying in the 80s the police should have infiltrated the tory party


  Honestly couldn't have hurt.
  Protesting that nuclear power stations are shit and need to go is fine. If their are concerns they going to scale fences and shut them down themselves
yeah it is a legitimate concern. As soon as they find any action planned is not going to cause another Chernobyl they should pack up and go home.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 23, 2016)

dylanredefined said:


> If the organisation the met infiltrated have the goal of shutting vital uk infrastructure down then yes the met should infiltrate it whatever cause they are doing it for. Those are illegal acts and the police have a duty to stop them.


oddly though, the only organisation that actually did come relatively close to shutting down a significant part of the UK national infrastructure in this period wasn't infiltrated, kettled etc and the government rapidly capitulated to their demands.

That organisation being those behind the fuel tax protest movement that blockaded fuel depots and refineries, ending up with the government ending the fuel tax escalator.

So environmental protestors get infiltrated, have thousands of police sent against them, whereas anti-environmental protestors get left to nearly bring the country to a halt so that the government can have an excuse to scrap an environmental measure.

This is politically motivated policing.


----------



## laptop (Mar 23, 2016)

free spirit said:


> those behind the fuel tax protest movement that blockaded fuel depots and refineries, ending up with the government ending the fuel tax escalator.



Oddly enough, I remember a full-page _Fail_ howl of anger at the possibility that it might be infiltrated... Pretty sure it's linked here somewhere.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 24, 2016)

free spirit said:


> oddly though, the only organisation that actually did come relatively close to shutting down a significant part of the UK national infrastructure in this period wasn't infiltrated, kettled etc and the government rapidly capitulated to their demands.
> 
> That organisation being those behind the fuel tax protest movement that blockaded fuel depots and refineries, ending up with the government ending the fuel tax escalator.
> 
> ...



 Maybe they would have if it had stuck around long enough or they had an inkling they would be able to do so much damage so quickly.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 25, 2016)

Labour's tough  tactics to halt fuel protest

They got slapped quite hard.
  The assorted leftie groups were never that effective and didnt really require the level of policing needed one thing to have a very close look another to actually start an op.
  But to continue it when theirs nothing of value being achieved


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2016)

Doreen Lawrence chides Met chief over inquiry into undercover policing


----------



## 1%er (Apr 20, 2016)

Scotland Yard is reinvestigating a 1987 firebomb attack after it was linked to allegations about a disbanded undercover police unit. In a statement, the Metropolitan Police said it was pursuing lines of inquiry linked to the incident at a Debenhams department store in north London. It said new evidence had emerged during a review of undercover operations.

I'm sure they'll find Bob Lambert didn't do it (I see it is also covered in another thread)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2016)

1%er said:


> I'm sure they'll find Bob Lambert didn't do it (I see it is also covered in another thread)



Even if he did they'll let him off. But they'll decide that he didn't do it anyway, because of the shitstorm it would unleash if he had.

Not sure why they bother pretending to investigate really.

I will of course gladly eat these words if the cunt does get sent down for arson, but that's beyond unlikely.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 22, 2016)

teqniq said:


>



Not all the left wing groups spied on were non violent. This does not excuse in any way the relationships but the animal rights movement was not 100% non violent in the 1980s.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 22, 2016)

I know.


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 22, 2016)

1%er said:


> Scotland Yard is reinvestigating a 1987 firebomb attack after it was linked to allegations about a disbanded undercover police unit. In a statement, the Metropolitan Police said it was pursuing lines of inquiry linked to the incident at a Debenhams department store in north London. It said new evidence had emerged during a review of undercover operations.
> 
> I'm sure they'll find Bob Lambert didn't do it (I see it is also covered in another thread)



  Undercover work means you may have to commit a crime to maintain your cover. The animal rights lot deserved to be infiltrated if Bob didn't do it one of the others would and Bob might have been kicked out. Now if Bob decided to encourage the others to bomb debenhams built the bomb himself etc yes the met have to come up with some answers.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 23, 2016)

dylanredefined said:


> Undercover work means you may have to commit a crime to maintain your cover. The animal rights lot deserved to be infiltrated if Bob didn't do it one of the others would and Bob might have been kicked out. Now if Bob decided to encourage the others to bomb debenhams built the bomb himself etc yes the met have to come up with some answers.


I was kind of taking the piss when I said "'I'm sure they'll find Bob Lambert didn't do it" The police almost always protect their own.

As to your point above "Undercover work means you may have to commit a crime to maintain your cover" I think you are wrong, the police do not have any right to commit crime, they are there to uphold the law. Any undercover police officer will fully understand that at some point in the future they may well be called as a witness in a court-case, if it can be proved that they themselves committed crimes they would have little or no credibility as a witness and their evidence would be tainted. That is why if you are ever going to commit a crime with someone you are not 100% sure of, you should make them do some illegal before you act with them.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 23, 2016)

Well it depends if its police work i.e. Intending to get you arressted or spook work where an "executive action" may be an option the (latest euthanisum for sate sanctioned killing)..
   Or other means of removing you.
 Probably why the far right arnt involved they either are keeping their heads down being guilty as fuck or dead ditch in a ditch somewhere. the far right being much more likely to attempt to get hold of weapons bombs etc. 
 More because they like the weapons than for ideological reasons.
  If you go to eastern europe intending to by arms and somebody tells the people you intend to buy them offoff your a tout for the security services chances are your not coming back.*


* it would be illegal and possibly immoral to tell shady eastern european arms dealers that nazis are touting for mi5 so if you are a spook contemplating that dont get caught


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 25, 2016)

1%er said:


> I was kind of taking the piss when I said "'I'm sure they'll find Bob Lambert didn't do it" The police almost always protect their own.
> 
> As to your point above "Undercover work means you may have to commit a crime to maintain your cover" I think you are wrong, the police do not have any right to commit crime, they are there to uphold the law. Any undercover police officer will fully understand that at some point in the future they may well be called as a witness in a court-case, if it can be proved that they themselves committed crimes they would have little or no credibility as a witness and their evidence would be tainted. That is why if you are ever going to commit a crime with someone you are not 100% sure of, you should make them do some illegal before you act with them.



   Spooks types are a law unto themselves ends justifying the means type as we havee seen. I don't know if they thought they were actually protecting the uk from evil ,or just thought they were on a nice little number at the tax payers expense.  I'm not sure which is worse a police force so divorced from reality that anyone who isn't for the status quo must be crushed. Or a cynical corrupt force that will use any excuse to play spook games no matter the cost to individuals who get fucked over or the tax payer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Doreen Lawrence chides Met chief over inquiry into undercover policing





> Lawrence said: “In my view, because of what the undercover police officers did, they don’t deserve this special treatment. I didn’t do anything to be spied upon.
> 
> “They chose to spy upon me. And they have been caught out. They now have to deal with the consequences of what they did.”



Spot on.


----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2016)




----------



## kingfisher (Jun 4, 2016)

Solidarity picket demanding police disclose evidence

solidarity picket at 11am on june. - its very good, the continuing conflation of all spying on activists/people as #spycops - good hashtag - (even when its the spooks doing the naughty stuff) - particularly as this falls on the same day the #snooperscharter debated in parliment. (charter thsat will give police spook powers to snoop on computers and importantly, use as evicence as opposed to intelligence) - 
more power to their elbow i say viva la revolution


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 4, 2016)

8115 said:


> Not all the left wing groups spied on were non violent. This does not excuse in any way the relationships but the animal rights movement was not 100% non violent in the 1980s.



How much of that violence was orchestrated by undercover cops though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2016)

8115 said:


> Not all the left wing groups spied on were non violent. This does not excuse in any way the relationships but the animal rights movement was not 100% non violent in the 1980s.


So what?


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 5, 2016)

They spy on us because they recognise our power, and fear it this fucking wanker

"
he report also mentions the huge trust placed in a secret central group at Climate Camp who worked on the small number of issues that couldn’t be publicised. This something still very much in evidence, replicated in Climate Camp’s successor, Reclaim the Power, but with a new democratising twist that makes it extremely difficult for the police to get advance warning of actions.

The process is called “activist speed dating” – people fill in forms about their abilities and preferences, then they are matched up in a group with others of a similar level. Each group is given a relevant target but have autonomy about what the action will be. It’s a conscious, creative response that balances openness with effectiveness."

tosser


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> They spy on us because they recognise our power, and fear it this fucking wanker
> 
> "
> he report also mentions the huge trust placed in a secret central group at Climate Camp who worked on the small number of issues that couldn’t be publicised. This something still very much in evidence, replicated in Climate Camp’s successor, Reclaim the Power, but with a new democratising twist that makes it extremely difficult for the police to get advance warning of actions.
> ...



Something I agree with you about. He's definitely a tosser, and not a very nice human being, either.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 5, 2016)

Campaign opposing POLICE surveillance - POLICE spies out of lies - what about opposing surveillance by any of the nefarious state actors and all spies out of lives... do some people find it insulting that its the dibble following em around befriending them rather than some secret squirrell super security service spy? - - even banging on about lynn watson and that being on the same road as one of the 7/7 bombers.
my point being these self-appointed gate keepers, having there orchestrated outings, its a . well, ill come out and say it, its bloody five isnt it, and six probably, these #spycops were treading on toes, ACPO was trying to muscle in on big boy international espionage games, - your man pitchford has made clear this is an enquiry concerning only police - viz - the fella who said he was in a meeting with an outed mi5 man - no core participation for you sunny jim that was five this is police, like they werent all in it together. - even though this #spycop hashtag iv seen applied to mi5 fbi historic secret service organizations. all while the #ipbill which will increase the polices computer snooping powers loadsfold is going completely unprotested.- 
well, im doing my vigil overnight will pop along to this for an hour, then back to westminster, - somebody has to not let this pass without comment.
i know bloody loads of spies in the movement (fair few called mark as well) but sorry KF _their the wrong sort of spies._
cunt in that article banging on about climate camp and activist speed dating? are they taking the piss? everybody fills out a form and provides all their details and we sort them out- buzzword- autonomy, we know about climate camp, kennedys role in the bgg, festivals, the little retirement homes bought by this radical routes.
bunch of cunts.
yeah im just pissed off (rather than mystified, as a _casual_ observer of the protest millieau would be ) that no one has done any physical offline, or even really online agitation against the snoopers charter, liberty privacy international anonymous all couldv called a protest, - even the people in print, lefty journos - im sure they will have some stuff after the fact- but the critiscim mainly come from the tech-side.
i hope there is a bit of stuntism tommorrow by somebody (i expect there may be) - but this is gonna effect activism/forum posting/unpopular opinion holding more than anything.
SO, if anyone wants to come down, tommorrow monday @ 7 through tuesday til it rains, we are having an auction of some first edition john le carres, some red wine with fish, a general moan, skirmish with the czek intelligence, healthy debate - bring a camping chair - 
yeah i kind of know now that a demonstration outside of MI5 is unthinkable (apparantly) but the 2 day discussion of bringing in the tightest fucking surveillance (or legitimising the most over-zealous surveillance) to go unremarked/ 
well that says something about the calibre of the activists doesnt it. 
rant over- see you down there folks, bring your own poisons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> Solidarity picket demanding police disclose evidence
> 
> solidarity picket at 11am on june. - its very good, the continuing conflation of all spying on activists/people as #spycops - good hashtag - (even when its the spooks doing the naughty stuff) - particularly as this falls on the same day the #snooperscharter debated in parliment. (charter thsat will give police spook powers to snoop on computers and importantly, use as evicence as opposed to intelligence) -
> more power to their elbow i say viva la revolution


7. On June 7.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

ive been campaigning on this hard, iv just got a laptop in an mi5 safe flat in alderney street (of spy in bag fame) -


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> you are all cunts


Probably the most sensible thing you've posted


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Probably the most sensible thing you've posted


sorry i am in an mi5 safe flat in pimilicipo and im being pressured for sex (or too let them suck my dick? - i say what to completion? can u watcg straught porbn" - but this idea, that the undercover women helen steel et al were blGGED By an exclusively english unit of beardy institutionally "sexist" -  - -- like to reiterate -  - - i am writing this from an MI5 safe flat, with a couple of people just shouting at me to get my cock out "go on get it out"  - - well thats the spy game isnt it, thats the fuckin spy game, , , 
bit mad, im the only cunt that protested that bloody snoopers charter? - bit strange, can someone PM me and give me some money through my bank details because literally, its not safe here, these old agent runners are just looking to suck my cock, , , but as privilidge and that, i know its a dailty occuranc for women so i feel if i want to get ahead in british intelligence i have to do it. .. . l 

but am i just satirical 
yeah, you bunch of sad bastards. . . .. . 


british intelligence is much less of a oxymoron than american intelligence - we have been at it a long bloody time. . . .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> sorry i am in an mi5 safe flat in pimilicipo and im being pressured for sex (or too let them suck my dick? - i say what to completion? can u watcg straught porbn" - but this idea, that the undercover women helen steel et al were blGGED By an exclusively english unit of beardy institutionally "sexist" -  - -- like to reiterate -  - - i am writing this from an MI5 safe flat, with a couple of people just shouting at me to get my cock out "go on get it out"  - - well thats the spy game isnt it, thats the fuckin spy game, , ,
> bit mad, im the only cunt that protested that bloody snoopers charter? - bit strange, can someone PM me and give me some money through my bank details because literally, its not safe here, these old agent runners are just looking to suck my cock, , , but as privilidge and that, i know its a dailty occuranc for women so i feel if i want to get ahead in british intelligence i have to do it. .. . l
> 
> but am i just satirical
> ...


Oh dear


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> ive been campaigning on this hard, iv just got a laptop in an mi5 safe flat in alderney street (of spy in bag fame) -



I'm not an expert at spying or anything but I would think that once a safe house has been in involved in a very high profile murder/suicide/magic trick gone horribly wrong news story it probably can't be used as a safe house any more.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm not an expert at spying or anything but I would think that once a safe house has been in involved in a very high profile murder/suicide/magic trick gone horribly wrong news story it probably can't be used as a safe house any more.


nah dickhead its just on the same street of pimilico, weve written a song about our mate the spy in the bag, welsh call and response section, its gold - 

bloody hell though. 

i nkow who these undercover cops are, they operate by borough,


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> nah dickhead its just on the same street of pimilico, weve written a song about our mate the spy in the bag, welsh call and response section, its gold -
> 
> bloody hell though.
> 
> i nkow who these undercover cops are, they operate by borough,


In the market no doubt


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> sorry i am in an mi5 safe flat in pimilicipo



The security services mods can probably track your precise location down to a flat in Barking right now, should you require some assistance/back-up sending.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> The security services mods can probably track your precise location down to a flat in Barking right now, should you require some assistance/back-up sending.


nah i can handle it, i got my cock out, showed this bloke, hes insisting he sucks it, mateys gonna go supermarche score some whisky,  i dont need any backup, it is just, you know, shoving my experienced in the "CONTEXT" of this "anarchist, activist, protest site"  eh who cares, just get on with it dont i, 24 cans 

Have you got what it takes to be a spy? - BBC News

 but seriously, if this cuntry was real - - -- i mean turkey they now about the deepstate, your man erdogans chucking gthem in prison this country. 

 who do i go to expose all these employees of the secret state that are pretending to be protesters?

i mean owen jones eh?? writes a whole book about the establishement, big old chapter about the "boys in blue" nowt about the spooks. 

 phhhh/ 

well hope you are all well guys.. . .  .. 
rock on, stay radical


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

im not allgging rape or anything, or inapproaitness but its like every ten minutes its - "can i suck your cock" - - - - bloody hell lads and ladies. . . . .its very oddd.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 11, 2016)

Fuck the fuck off and when you've done that fuck off over there because that wasn't far away enough, there's a good chap.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Fuck the fuck off and when you've done that fuck off over there because that wasn't far away enough, there's a good chap.


who the fuck are you ? are yoou like this bloody "merrick goodhaven" gatekeeping this enquiry and discussion>? - fucking under orders you are, for sure, look im sorry to be reporting from the frontline fending off bloody total uncle montys, and ACTUALLY CAMPAIGHNING against surveillance.. . .. oh your little forum cant stand no discussion from ythe frontline... bloodyhell, sort your life yout - - - 
where do you want me to go... 
this bloke merrick badger works for MI5 - cn we agree on that??? - or are we only allowed to call him a wrongun and rapist on here??? - somehow those things are alright to say but spy aint... 
#dragemout.
0
\at least this teqniq didnt call me a "cockwomble" or a "cunttrumpet" or a "prickpavement" or any of this whimsical bloody bollocks, 

england versus russia.
i been told to trail my coat for the kgb, i mean, do i really have to let 50 year old men suck my dick if i want advancement in the secret services? 
i guess so. . .
sorry for saying the truth, or something


----------



## Libertad (Jun 11, 2016)

Just sorry will do.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

illl just let this old queer spy suck my dick then, its on you urbanites, its fuckin wierd on the frontline, iv been talking about shagging some russion kgb agent in the diana fountain, im veery drunk, state secets eh, thaats the old way of thinking


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

chris morris is exscitiely producing the film


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

i feel dirty


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 11, 2016)

mark edwards, marek cichon, mark weaver, rainbow mark, does thtat get me  banned from the site...? nah osrr im going sleep after i go diana fountian.. who knows, b


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 12, 2016)

sorry everyone, the PMS of support are flying i though


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2016)

So, anyway if the German state's request is granted I can't really see how they can not include Scotland, something which so far they have been unwilling to do even though there's plenty of evidence that spycops were employed north of the border


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2016)

teqniq said:


> So, anyway if the German state's request is granted I can't really see how they can not include Scotland, something which so far they have been unwilling to do even though there's plenty of evidence that spycops were employed north of the border



Mark Kennedy was active in half a dozen European countries IIRC. Pitchford's going to have a lot of stuff to cover at this rate.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

- sorry about that blip people - lets not mention it again (even if its indelibly etched on the internet) - but what i want to know  (because this is my area of experiential expertise) - is a passage in the "undercover" book, where it talks about kennedy having a meeting in new york with what would become the "seeds of occupy wallstreet" - who was that meeting with?? has anyone who was there come forward? was it wih one of soros men? or adbusters? 
heres an interview i did with the top copper in westminster


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Mark Kennedy was active in half a dozen European countries IIRC. Pitchford's going to have a lot of stuff to cover at this rate.


Eleven countries (outside of England/Wales), ten of them in the EU:


Denmark
France
Germany
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Northern Ireland
Poland
Scotland
Spain
USA

See:

Undercover Operations Abroad - Powerbase
Mark Kennedy: A chronology of his activities - Powerbase
http://www.hmic.gov.uk/media/review...minality-associated-with-protest-20120202.pdf


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 14, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mark Kennedy: A chronology of his activities - Powerbase



From that:



> MK was attacked by 5 police officers from Yorkshire during the day of action attempting to get into the power station, He had bad back and head injuries and was very confused afterwards. People saw him straight after and he was pretty messy. His back became a recurring problem for him over the years and was often cited as his reason for trips away and a longer term reluctance to participate in stuff. Quite possibly true. He suffered from a lot of pain.



And he continued to work for the police for several years after this. Fuck's sake.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

we are all acting like the plod are worse than the spooks though? - - from someone who has never signed no official secrets act, or had any allegiance with the secret societys that govern our "democracy" --- nah doesnt wash lads --- hilda murrelll lets find out about that hey?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)

Please go and play on the motorway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> we are all acting like the plod are worse than the spooks though? - - from someone who has never signed no official secrets act, or had any allegiance with the secret societys that govern our "democracy" --- nah doesnt wash lads --- hilda murrelll lets find out about that hey?


stop spreading disinformation, in this case about signing the official secrets act Research Briefings - The Official Secrets Acts and Official Secrecy


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Please go and play on the motorway.


like i have read the rules on this forum, and theres something about "if someone threatens suicide this forum mods will send the bloody authorities around" - - for safety like - - and iv got this - - - and i will say it -- spy twat --- telling me to commit suicide  - (when a quick look at my posting history will see a declared history of mental illness) - - will he feel good if i die? is that bloody queens (or prince charles , patron of military intelligence five) schilling feel good?? does he have a good time>... phhh - what is the world coming to


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

please play on the motorway...... - sorry i think he needs to be banned for that editor


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

you fucking hate the plod so much can i have a response to my talk about "UNDERCOVER COPPERS" with the CHIEF BLOODY POLICEMAN of westminsters  -- teqniq i am directly addressing you and want a response?? what the hell are you doing?? about this problem of ---- when i lay it out - -- - secret societys perverting our democracy (if that ever existed??) - - -


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> like i have read the rules on this forum, and theres something about "if someone threatens suicide this forum mods will send the bloody authorities around" - - for safety like - - and iv got this - - - and i will say it -- spy twat --- telling me to commit suicide  - (when a quick look at my posting history will see a declared history of mental illness) - - will he feel good if i die? is that bloody queens (or prince charles , patron of military intelligence five) schilling feel good?? does he have a good time>... phhh - what is the world coming to



You will hopefully understand my frustration when I point out to you that you have contributed nothing useful to this thread just a load of wibbling bollox. Now i know it might be pointed out that I started the thread and I'm coming over all proprietorial but I'd like to honestly say that is not the case - I am more than well aware that once a thread is created it becomes _everyone's_. The difference here lies in the fact that I and others have posted up _information_, some of it hopefully informative and useful whereas you have posted up deranged dreck. I'm sorry if you've got mental health issues really I am but take them elsewhere and get help.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

teqniq said:


> You will hopefully understand my frustration when I point out to you that you have contributed nothing useful to any thread


corrected for you


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

i do it for the lurkers mate


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)

I am sure they are really grateful, and no I'm not your 'mate'.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

literally i am in a mi5 safe flat in pimilico right now, as in , if some one came on here and said "i am a secret policeman, i want to tell the truth" - would you believe them or would you just rubbish them -  you say i need help?? well yes, i would like help - - to overthrow the government -- - -


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> i do it for the lols mate


c4u


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

teqniq said:


> I am sure they are really grateful, and no I'm not your 'mate'.


who are you


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

teqniq said:


> I am sure they are really grateful, and no I'm not your 'mate'.


kingfisher no mates


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> kingfisher no mates


do you think i care that none of the "narrative control agents" of the internet support me - - - -- - - i mean if an actual, genuine, military intelligence whistleblower came on here and told you lot (and the lurkers) the truth youd ridicule him/her - call them a "conspiracy loon" - but i know when the snoopers charter ppassed without a whimper  (with the whole gamut of uk protest thngs going on) then theres somethign dodgy, , controlled opppostion - - - -@teqniq - telling people to "play in the motorway" - - its not on mate.. not on - - - and if you think you can spill your radical spiel when this snoopers charter comes in without being thrown in secret prison.... what a twat. whata a fucking twat,  - -- - heres one for you , is it easier to pretend to be mad or stupid..... ----- wait for this skit outside aldereney street its coming soon. ..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> heres one for you , is it easier to pretend to be mad or stupid..... ----- wait for this skit outside aldereney street its coming soon. ..


i'm not sure you're pretending


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> do you think i care that none of the "narrative control agents" of the internet support me - - - -- - - i mean if an actual, genuine, military intelligence whistleblower came on here and told you lot (and the lurkers) the truth youd ridicule him/her - call them a "conspiracy loon" - but i know when the snoopers charter ppassed without a whimper  (with the whole gamut of uk protest thngs going on) then theres somethign dodgy, , controlled opppostion - - - -@teqniq - telling people to "play in the motorway" - - its not on mate.. not on - - - and if you think you can spill your radical spiel when this snoopers charter comes in without being thrown in secret prison.... what a twat. whata a fucking twat,  - -- - heres one for you , is it easier to pretend to be mad or stupid..... ----- wait for this skit outside aldereney street its coming soon. ..


here's the thing. there are a number of ways of talking about anything. when discussing something with which people may have some reservations, as you are, you could choose to proceed by referencing events, people, policies and so on, so that your narrative is supported by evidence. or you could post up a load of wank about pissing on mi5 and lose any credibility or reputation for knowing what you're on about. you seem to favour option 2, and it should be no surprise that people do not take your posts entirely seriously.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

the exposure of these undercover cops is being managed by these "gatekeeper groups" lake COPS like islington against police spies, like that - - iv had a good coupla conversations with the dutch lady, but .... at the end of the day if we are allowed to call Merrick Godhaven (badger) - a Rapist on these sites, why are we not allowed to call him a spy??? id much rather be called a spy than a rapist... -- its for the lurkers and further historians (and btw telling people with alleged mental illness to commit suicide isnt really cool (we get enough of that beamed into our heads anyway))


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)

I know two of the people personally in South Wales who were involved in an anarchist group that was disrupted by an undercover officer. They were the people who finally realised who and what he was and then exposed him. Both are participants in the Pitchord enquiry. Your post above is more unsubstantiated dreck, please give it a break.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> telling people with alleged mental illness to commit suicide


so your disorder formerly real is now only alleged?


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

"go throw yoursen on th mot


Pickman's model said:


> so your disorder formerly real is now only alleged?


oh because its real because some romanian said i was a paranoid shcizophrenic (because this bloke whos grown up other side of commie curtain knows what iv been through??) all mental illness is alleged. -- seriously lads , we are in an MI5 safe flat (not that safe some seriously heroic drinking going on here) - just 2 doors down from spy-in-a-bag - were on the bower to chris morris all this 0 0 0 you saying im a liar??? are you calling me a liar??
look bloody hell i inteviewed a fella in court  - sorry teqniq im calling you out, im saying you work for them

but at the end of the day.....

you have got to have a laugh, i

- bloody po-faced anarchists,, hahahahhhahaa
potentioally though if someone worked for the secret service/was a big wheel in the secret sociterys that run this gaff, how would they whistleblow
wouldnt they go on a forum with a super-hard vpn and blag it here
and have a bunch of po-faced "anarchist" shoot em down, , sorry lads got to get the brother of her majestys loyal opposition (conspiraloon!>!>!) on the phone


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 14, 2016)

What a horrible thread.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

teqniq said:


> I know two of the people personally in South Wales who were involved in an anarchist group that was disrupted by an undercover officer. They were the people who finally realised who and what he was and then exposed him. Both are participants in the Pitchord enquiry. Your post above is more unsubstantiated dreck, please give it a break.


fuck you , fuck you, this pitchford enquiry and its "confirmed partipiants" acting like there is a select group affected by this, my pal, lovely girl, i dragged her into the post-occupy squat scene to see how fucking cracy it is - -- - (ie that the revoliuitiionrys are all spooks) - - and i say, ellese , darling i loe you im sorrry i dragged you in, this SOUTH AFRICAN, hes gone and got her pregnant, taken her out of the game ...scumbag


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What a horrible thread.


look, i need to leave a trail for the inquest. rest of these "anarch
ists

 the coppers have arrived in pimilico , its alright we got a half a crate oof carling left.... 
bloody internet people saying they know more than me about bloody undercover police


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> " you saying im a liar??? are you calling me a liar??


yes, i think i am


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, i think i am


but would you call me a spY? is that allowed or is that vulgar? unbritish


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

pity the future historians...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> but would you call me a spY? is that allowed or is that vulgar? unbritish


any belief i had for british intelligence's competence would vanish if i found out they had employed you in any capacity whatsoever.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What a horrible thread.


Yes well it was doing ok until spot the braincell turned up and shat all over it.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Yes well it was doing ok until spot the braincell turned up and shat all over it.


so are you saying im mentally ill IE paranoid schizophrenia, bi polar , or are you saying im devolmentally disabled/learning disabiltys - -- either way fella you advocated, me killing myself, i think you have to speak to that dont you?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)

I've already told you that I'm frustrated with the shit you've posted here. That explanation will have to suffice.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

its


teqniq said:


> I've already told you that I'm frustrated with the shit you've posted here. That explanation will have to suffice.


yeah your frustrated because you are a spy and you are trying to (ordered to?) box of a particular narrative, if you werent you wouldnt dismiss me as crazy the PMs would be flying in whaat i know about the occupy and what that whole thing was... wanker,, telling a mentally ill person to "play on the motorway" not on fella
anyway footage of the mi5 safe flat in pimilico


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm a spy lol.  My handlers must be very disappointed with me then. And now I'm not going to waste anymore time on you.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

teqniq said:


> I'm a spy lol.  My handlers must be very disappointed with me then. And now I'm not going to waste anymore time on you.


im telling you , who did mark mark weaver meet in new york that "formed the germs of occupy wallstreet" - that dimesnion is interesting to me because i was ther ( got them lot 3 ours on international bbc) - - - 
yes teqniq i think you do have a 2 war relationship with british intelligence, 
what about my mate, my university contemporty thats been fucked, and fucked over by some south african copper?just because hes not a green eco warrior in the kenned mould he dont matter/

nah, 
please dont ban me, im a whistleblower7

waste time with me?? you wont bother with the issue because there is a nutter commentating on it?? well theres plenty of nutters commentating on climate change and ISSIS do you not bother with those subjects either>?


----------



## likesfish (Jun 14, 2016)

Tbf I was once denounced as an mi5 agent as I turned up to lock up in TA uniform pretty sure Mi5 would problably turn up in an ms sports jacket said place was not full of offical subversives I actually asked none of the "brighton activists"  made the list they'd be terribly dispointed to know that


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> the exposure of these undercover cops is being managed by these "gatekeeper groups" lake COPS like islington against police spies, like that - - iv had a good coupla conversations with the dutch lady, but .... at the end of the day if we are allowed to call Merrick Godhaven (badger) - a Rapist on these sites, why are we not allowed to call him a spy??? id much rather be called a spy than a rapist... -- its for the lurkers and further historians (and btw telling people with alleged mental illness to commit suicide isnt really cool (we get enough of that beamed into our heads anyway))



Possibly because there are substantive accounts (and a sadly-long history) of Twathaven having committed the former crime, but only your word for the latter?


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Possibly because there are substantive accounts (and a sadly-long history) of Twathaven having committed the former crime, but only your word for the latter?


ill chin the cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> ill chin the cunt


You little fantasist you


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You little fantasist you


bloody everybody wets their knickers calling someone an operative of british intelligence but its alright to dcall em a rapist, eh bizarre, but its not the kingfisher show,

I'm an activist mate, I don't just tiddle about on the internet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> bloody everybody wets their knickers calling someone an operative of british intelligence but its alright to dcall em a rapist, eh bizarre, but its not the kingfisher show,
> 
> I'm an activist mate, I don't just tiddle about on the internet


You piddle about all over urban tho


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You piddle about all over urban tho


WELL I HOPE ITS ALL QUOTED AT THE INQUEST - - -


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> WELL I HOPE ITS ALL QUOTED AT THE INQUEST - - -


Don't go and play on the motorway. Or the railway. Or hide and seek with your sis mates. And then maybe, just maybe, there won't be an inquest.


----------



## alan_ (Jun 14, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Possibly because there are substantive accounts (and a sadly-long history) of Twathaven having committed the former crime, but only your word for the latter?


Are there any links you could guide me to because I have no knowledge and am quite surprised. PM if its easier.


----------



## LDC (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh ffs, I go away for a bit and then come back to this.

editor, please ban kingfisher for good now, he's ruining and again making serious unsubstantiated accusations on threads.

kingfisher you're a fucking deluded nightmare, fuck off and get your illnesses sorted.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2016)

alan_ said:


> Are there any links you could guide me to because I have no knowledge and am quite surprised. PM if its easier.



Just do a forum search, or indeed google him under any of his names/pseudonyms.

My own knowledge of him is direct experience from around the mid-nineties, when he was circulating in neo-Pagan and eco-activist/road protest circles, before Newbury somewhat put his name on the map. A lot of what I know is pre-internet, and was related to me at the time, in confidence, by two women who didn't know each other.

I've always made clear, even to the man himself, that I have no time for him, and the reason I have no time for him, just in case you think it's not on, writing about a chap who can't defend himself.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh ffs, I go away for a bit and then come back to this.
> 
> editor, please ban kingfisher for good now, he's ruining and again making serious unsubstantiated accusations on threads.
> 
> kingfisher you're a fucking deluded nightmare, fuck off and get your illnesses sorted.



Or at least ban him from this thread. This is an important issue which has personal resonance for many of us here and it's being lost in an avalanche of hateful nonsense.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 15, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Or at least ban him from this thread. This is an important issue which has personal resonance for many of us here and it's being lost in an avalanche of hateful nonsense.


sorry lads iv seen it , ive seen undercover coppers, ive bloody named them, iv been on to the blowder with my friend and shes got me this south african scumbags passport number and DOB -- the occupy -- an active service unit of spykids argentinian , south african, english hungarian - geting serviced out of New Horizons camden council charity, he, ========= done the dirty on my friend, ad just because hes not of a particular unit covered by pitchfrod your gonna say thats not valid?? COPS and Islington pROTesrsts against police spies, this fucking apparant rapist (again i reitereate if its just [eople chatting on the net i would prefer to be Jaccused of being a spy than a rapist _) - but theres people
what the fuck do i know???
what did you reckon of my interview with westminster top copper??
im in edinbuegh now anyway, zny good secret spy street drinking spots here that you know about im staying on the pleasance?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2016)

Well thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 15, 2016)

my pal needs to be compensat3ed


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> my pal needs to be compensat3ed


Forget your pal, we should be compensated for putting up with your drivel


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> sorry lads iv seen it , ive seen undercover coppers, ive bloody named them,


I bet you have. I bet you picked the names of dead children for them and sniggered as you did it.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

kingfisher said:


> sorry lads iv seen it , ive seen undercover coppers, ive bloody named them, iv been on to the blowder with my friend and shes got me this south african scumbags passport number and DOB -- the occupy -- an active service unit of spykids argentinian , south african, english hungarian - geting serviced out of New Horizons camden council charity, he, ========= done the dirty on my friend, ad just because hes not of a particular unit covered by pitchfrod your gonna say thats not valid?? COPS and Islington pROTesrsts against police spies, this fucking apparant rapist (again i reitereate if its just [eople chatting on the net i would prefer to be Jaccused of being a spy than a rapist _) - but theres people
> what the fuck do i know???
> what did you reckon of my interview with westminster top copper??
> im in edinbuegh now anyway, zny good secret spy street drinking spots here that you know about im staying on the pleasance?


If you keep on accusing random people of criminal acts, you will be banned. Go start your own website for that kind of shit, please.


----------



## kingfisher (Jun 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> I bet you have. I bet you picked the names of dead children for them and sniggered as you did it.


dead children, what are you talking about. dont ban me please. ill give this site a rest for a few days. me and my friend need compensating. they sent me mad thesepeople, and got her up the duff. 
there is no monopoly on people who were hurt by this tragedy.
i like to think im a journalist, i inverweieid the top copperin westminster earlier.
its like you dont want to know the truth. 
like i said i will give the site a rest.
for the lurkers, for the future historians


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## kingfisher (Jun 17, 2016)

teqniq said:


>



is the only problem with that that the MI5 had the irish brief at the time and he was the "wrong sort of spy(cop)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2016)

Pitchford will be considering issues around the use of the identities of dead children by undercover police tomorrow:

Deceased children's identities - Undercover Policing Inquiry

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...submissions-by-Bindmans-deceased-children.pdf

Barbara Shaw - mother of the real Rod Richardson - and Gordon Peters (father of Benjamin) were both interviewed on Radio 4's ‘Today’ err, today, as well as their lawyer, Jules Carey. Listen/download here:


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2016)

Core Participant? Your Name’s Not Down, You're Not Coming In - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2016)

Victims of police spying accuse Theresa May of cover-up



> Victims of a police spying scandal in Scotland have accused Theresa May of a cover-up after the UK government declined to extend an inquiry into undercover policing north of the border.
> 
> Harry Halpin, pictured inset, and Jason Kirkpatrick yesterday said they were angered by the UK government’s decision not to include Scotland in its investigation into police spying....


----------



## teqniq (Aug 3, 2016)

Actor Ricky Tomlinson demands inquiry into police spying on him



> Ricky Tomlinson, the actor who starred in the TV comedy The Royle Family, has called for a proper investigation into why police covertly monitored his political activities.
> 
> Tomlinson, 76, who says he and others were unjustly jailed over their roles in a strike that has become a cause célèbre for trade unionists, is pressing the judge-led public inquiry into the undercover infiltration of political groups to launch a thorough investigation.
> 
> His call comes after a police officer working for a secretive police department that spied on political activists has said he saw the secret file on Tomlinson....


----------



## teqniq (Aug 3, 2016)

Core Participants Condemn Scotland Exclusion - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance



> In the wake of the Home Office decision not to extend the Pitchford inquiry to Scotland, a group of core participants who were spied on there have issued this statement:
> 
> We are core participants at the undercover policing inquiry. We are extremely frustrated that Theresa May decided to exclude events in Scotland from the inquiry.
> 
> We have all been personally chosen as core participants because we were significantly targeted by officers in England and Wales. We were also all spied upon in Scotland. We cannot have faith in the ability of the inquiry to deliver an opportunity for truth and justice when it is prevented from fully establishing what happened to us....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2016)

The Met is showing itself to be very tetchy at the reversal of its own investigative techniques onto it by citizen-sleuths, including some not unknown in this parish:

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...pporting-J-and-K-and-Open-Redaction-Table.pdf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2016)

And yes, LinkedIn is definitely the only OSINT stream URG uses in its diabolical work

*STRAIGHTFACE*


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 11, 2016)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 11, 2016)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2016)

John Dines (AKA ‘John Barker’) has been avowed as one of Metropolitan Police Special Branch's Special Demonstration Squad undercover officers:

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/161220-press-notice-JD.pdf

Statement from target Helen Steel:



> While I welcome the official admission that my former partner John Dines was an undercover policeman in the Special Demonstration Squad, it is a travesty that the police have been allowed to take this long to confirm what I and others exposed years ago.
> 
> Even after they issued a public apology for serious human rights abuses to myself and six other women who had been deceived into relationships with undercover policemen, the police still argued they could not confirm the identity of my abuser. To date, despite that apology, they have also refused to confirm the identity of Mark Jenner who deceived ‘Alison’ into a five year relationship.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2016)

This comes on top of the admission last month that ‘Marco Jacobs’ was an undercover officer of the National Public Order Intelligence Unit:

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/161110-press-notice-N519.pdf

One of the women into whose lives ‘Jacobs’ inveigled his way, ‘Deborah’, is still being stymied by the Met, which is dragging its feet on disclosure:

Woman deceived by undercover officer accuses police of delaying lawsuit

There's also an interview with her (identity obscured) on Channel 4 News at themoment:

Undercover police in Welsh anarchist group


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 8, 2017)

IPCC confirm investigation into document shredding

Investigation into document destruction at Metropolitan Police Service - IPCC
Feb 8, 2017



> Following a referral from the Metropolitan Police Service (MPS) in May 2016, the IPCC has been investigating allegations that documents kept by the National Domestic Extremism and Disorder Intelligence Unit (NDEDIU) were shredded in May 2014.
> 
> The IPCC can confirm that there is evidence which suggests documents were shredded after the Undercover Policing Inquiry (UCPI) was announced, and a specific MPS instruction had been issued that documents should not be destroyed without express permission.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2017)

Short PR and long background briefing from UCPI:

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/...press_notice__w_annex_IPCC_PD_Wed_final-2.pdf


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 9, 2017)

> Sarah Green, the deputy chairwoman of the IPCC, said that the Met was alerted to allegations of shredding within the unit by a member of staff in December 2014. The case was not referred to the IPCC until May last year {2016], and it is also investigating the delay.



17 months before it's referred to the IPCC but only 9 months for the IPCC to decide an investigation is warranted. Things are really speeding up.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Feb 12, 2017)

Might be of interest to some although as a pinch of salt his book sales might need propping up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 12, 2017)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Might be of interest to some although as a pinch of salt his book sales might need propping up.



He's the one who (briefly) worked with Mark Kennedy before Kennedy went onto NPOIU.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 5, 2017)

There's a pretty important hearing going on today, which unsurprisingly is not being reported by the BBC



if interested follow @tombfowler for updates

a few salient points


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2017)

^ NSNPCP = Non-state non-police core participants, that is, those taking part in the inquiry - with a specific status given to them by Lord Pitchford - who were people targeted by the spycops, rather than spycops themselves, their managers, or the civil servants or others who may have been involved.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 5, 2017)

Interestingly it looks as if Pitchford is running out of patience with the OB too


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Apr 16, 2017)

Not sure if this goes here but......



> *Whistleblower uncovers London police hacking of journalists and protestors*
> *By Trevor Johnson
> 15 April 2017*
> The existence of a secretive unit within London’s Metropolitan Police that uses hacking to illegally access the emails of hundreds of political campaigners and journalists has been revealed. At least two of the journalists work for the _Guardian_ .
> ...



Whistleblower uncovers London police hacking of journalists and protestors - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2017)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Might be of interest to some although as a pinch of salt his book sales might need propping up.






DaveCinzano said:


> He's the one who (briefly) worked with Mark Kennedy before Kennedy went onto NPOIU.



Before I forget, here's the bit from his book where he refers to Kennedy:


----------



## teqniq (May 5, 2017)

Spycops inquiry delayed until late 2019



> In a double-whammy ruling Sir Christopher Pitchford has said his inquiry into misconduct by police undercovers will hear no formal evidence before the second half of 2019 — but exonerated the Met of using delaying tactics.
> 
> The news has astonished participants in the Inquiry, which was opened in 2014 with a projected four-year timeframe but has already dragged on for nearly three years with the Met failing to give up cover names related to the 168 former members of its disgraced Special Demonstration Squad (SDS)....


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2017)

Fuck's sake these people do like kicking stuff into the long grass don't they?


----------



## teqniq (May 5, 2017)

Indeed they do. I was hoping for more from Pitchford, it appears my hopes were misplaced.


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2017)

Cambridgeshire deputy police commissioner facing calls to resign over spy allegations


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2017)

More on Andy Coles AKA ‘Andy Davey’:

Andy Davey (undercover alias of Andy Coles) - Powerbase

Andy Coles - Powerbase

Another Spycop Outed: Andy Coles / 'Andy Davey' - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance

Courageous Jessica makes statement

Jessica's statement

Buro Jansen & Janssen


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2017)

BTW there's more to come on Coles - it's looking like he was better than a superficial examination might suggest. Subsequent to his SDS undercover deployment he worked on ACPO TAM, the chief constable-level strategic body driving counter-terrorism, counter-extremism and anti-public disorder policing. He was also connected with the post-SDS national units NPIOU, NETCU and NDET, and their successor organisation NDEU.
_
Worth noting_ that his job as Deputy PCC in Cambridgeshire is entirely in the gift of the PCC (i.e. not subject to civil service recruitment regulations etc). The PCC, Jason Ablewhite, himself came from the_ business community_, before relocating to Cambridgeshire, where he became the Chief Executive of Huntingdonshire District Council. Is it also_ worth noting_ that the _Cambridgeshire business community_ includes li'l mom'n'pop enterprises like Huntingdon Life Sciences..?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2017)

Coles has tendered his resignation and Ablewhite has accepted:



Via BBC Cambridgeshire


----------



## teqniq (Jul 25, 2017)

Just as well I didn't title the thread 'The Pitchford enquiry'. Retired due to ill health apparently. New chair John Mitting.



not much on Wiki

Sir John Mitting to take over undercover police inquiry

hmm from the Graun piece, does not bode well



> ...Mitting, who became a QC in 1987, has been a high court judge in England and Wales since 2001. Between 2007 and 2012, he was chairman of the Special Immigration Appeals Commission, which rules on whether or not individuals should be deported from the UK. The commission has been described as Kafkaesque as it regularly hears secret evidence that can be used to deport individuals on grounds of national security without them seeing it.
> 
> Since 2015, Mitting has been the vice-president of the investigatory powers tribunal, which hears complaints about the intelligence agencies. The tribunal has been criticised for rarely upholding the complaints and for operating in secrecy....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2017)

Pitchford has been ill some time and Mitting was named as his replacement a while back - probably more interesting from the past few days is the Inquiry team admitting that *more than 1,000 groups* were spied upon by the SDS and NPOIU


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pitchford has been ill some time and Mitting was named as his replacement a while back - probably more interesting from the past few days is the Inquiry team admitting that *more than 1,000 groups* were spied upon by the SDS and NPOIU


fuck me, they were busy


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 25, 2017)

Well, you know, they're not called _busies _for nothing..

(tbf I don't know how it's spelled and since it's slang that probably doesn't matter)


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 27, 2017)

Dunno if this has been posted. I'd rather avoid a debate about the hosting party, it's the content that matters in this case.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 27, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> *more than 1,000 groups* were spied upon by the SDS and NPOIU


Fucking hell.  What other subversive groups were they spying on - the Quakers? 
Speechless


----------



## likesfish (Jul 27, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pitchford has been ill some time and Mitting was named as his replacement a while back - probably more interesting from the past few days is the Inquiry team admitting that *more than 1,000 groups* were spied upon by the SDS and NPOIU


   ffs how the fuck could they justify this even if you took every tiny group most Batshit members bullshit as complete truth you couldn't justify this .


----------



## LDC (Jul 27, 2017)

1,000 groups over how many years though, 40? Suspect the number also includes groups looked into, rather than those that they just had an active spy in for a length of time.

Can't say I'm surprised, it's probably every extra-parliamentary political/campaign group that's done anything. 

I can't find the quote now, but isn't there one from someone in the security services saying how they had someone in every group the size of a football/cricket team, and if their man wasn't the captain then he was the referee and he could send anyone off at any time.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 27, 2017)

it was basically any extra-parliamentary political group on their radar - and any politicians who associated with them.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 10, 2017)

BNP infiltrator seeks police admission of covert operation

Pretty grim reading and raises loads of questions. 

How many people who had nothing to do with the cops or the far right would be happy to infiltrate the BNP for 40 quid a week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> BNP infiltrator seeks police admission of covert operation
> 
> Pretty grim reading and raises loads of questions.
> 
> How many people who had nothing to do with the cops or the far right would be happy to infiltrate the BNP for 40 quid a week.


Even in 2003 you'd get more jsa than that, while also getting hb, ctb and retaining your self-respect


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Even in 2003 you'd get more jsa than that, while also getting hb, ctb and retaining your self-respect



Well he was doing doorman work so I dunno if the benefits angle applies (though you right about the amount and the self-respect). It just seems unlikely that you'd just be out on a run and end up getting recruited by the cops like that? (Tbf I have cunningly avoided this by never going out on a run).

Also it does sound like they treated him like shit - not even paying him what they said they would and waving cash in his face? And the idea that his exit strategy would be to infiltrate Muslim groups or Loyalists where the risk of violent retribution is even higher is terrifying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well he was doing doorman work so I dunno if the benefits angle applies (though you right about the amount and the self-respect). It just seems unlikely that you'd just be out on a run and end up getting recruited by the cops like that? (Tbf I have cunningly avoided this by never going out on a run).
> 
> Also it does sound like they treated him like shit - not even paying him what they said they would and waving cash in his face? And the idea that his exit strategy would be to infiltrate Muslim groups or Loyalists where the risk of violent retribution is even higher is terrifying.


I know lots of people approached by the cops to become informers, but they were all previously involved in things esp round the time of the maydays back in '01-'04. Outside the six counties never heard of people being asked so nicely if they'd do this, but the being treated like shit is common to pretty much all informant narratives I've read


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I know lots of people approached by the cops to become informers, but they were all previously involved in things esp round the time of the maydays back in '01-'04. Outside the six counties never heard of people being asked so nicely if they'd do this, but the being treated like shit is common to pretty much all informant narratives I've read



Yeah I think it's a mug's game, obviously - just wondering whether they did in fact appeal to some kind of "heroic" capacity within him or whether they had some dirt on him for leverage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah I think it's a mug's game, obviously - just wondering whether they did in fact appeal to some kind of "heroic" capacity within him or whether they had some dirt on him for leverage.


Reckon they must have had some dirt to piss him about with the money


----------



## teqniq (Aug 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> BNP infiltrator seeks police admission of covert operation
> 
> Pretty grim reading and raises loads of questions.
> 
> How many people who had nothing to do with the cops or the far right would be happy to infiltrate the BNP for 40 quid a week.


Interesting that they have in this instance decided to use rather than one of their own, a private individual. Unlike the times they have infiltrated groups on the left of the political spectrum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Interesting that they have in this instance decided to use rather than one of their own, a private individual. Unlike the times they have infiltrated groups on the left of the political spectrum.


Unlike the times we know about.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2017)

SHOCK NEWS! Police don't like the tables being turned on them...

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Mosaic-report-open-version.pdf


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2017)

classic
good work that bristly fellow!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmmmmmm:




a. Why is one group blacked out? (Or it could be two groups with very short names I guess ). Is it because they are still around?
b. Does this mean that UCOs who infiltrated other groups are not at physical risk? (And so all their details should be made available?)

Probably worth sticking this in the Beating The Fascists thread. (ETA: done)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hmmmmmm:
> 
> 
> View attachment 113214
> ...


One clearly antifa


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> One clearly antifa



I did wonder if it might be Class War but I suspect that is too many characters. 

This is a bit like the missing words round in "Have I Got News For You".


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I did wonder if it might be Class War but I suspect that is too many characters.
> 
> This is a bit like the missing words round in "Have I Got News For You".


If it was a question on only connect then antifa would go much better with red action and AFA than cw would


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Reckon extreme right is national front (or British movement)


Fozzie Bear said:


> I did wonder if it might be Class War but I suspect that is too many characters.
> 
> This is a bit like the missing words round in "Have I Got News For You".


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

But the Irish groups a puzzle. Could be isrp but they barely organise in England. Could be Wolfe Tone Society. But says groups... Connolly Society?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2017)

Helen Steel did a great session update on all this at the GG. Made me tearful.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hmmmmmm:
> 
> 
> View attachment 113214
> ...



My initial suspicion was that the group name(s) might be blacked out because it has not been bandied around as having been a target/potential target in the same way as those not blacked out have been.


----------



## rekil (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> But the Irish groups a puzzle. Could be isrp but they barely organise in England. Could be Wolfe Tone Society. But says groups... Connolly Society?


32CSM


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 10, 2017)

Section 5.1 of this names "Antifa".

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Risk-assessment-briefing-note-open-version.pdf


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

copliker said:


> 32CSM


Yeh: but it says (5.1) Irish support groups so I thought more the wts or cairde shinn feins of this world rather than 32csm.


----------



## LDC (Aug 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Interesting that they have in this instance decided to use rather than one of their own, a private individual. Unlike the times they have infiltrated groups on the left of the political spectrum.



Nope, they use both paid informants and undercover police (both short and long term) in the left and right.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 11, 2017)

wrong thread


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 11, 2017)

same


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2017)

The Inquiry managed to publish the name of a non-state non-police core participant, whose identity is subject to a restriction order, the other day 

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/20170811-UCPI-notice-data-breach.pdf

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Risk-assessment-briefing-note-open-version.pdf

PS The document had been prepared by ‘Jaipur’, one of a pair of Laurel & Hardy MPS muppets whose job it is to protect coppers.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 13, 2017)

Spying, surveillance and sabotage - what will it take to bring an end to political policing?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2017)

Met now sending legal rottweilers after Helen Steel demanding £7k in legal costs for daring to face up to the organisation that sent a spycop into her life!


----------



## teqniq (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2017)

who is demanding the  money? It's not a court approved bill is it? The mets solicitors trying it on?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2017)

ska invita said:


> who is demanding the  money? It's not a court approved bill is it? The mets solicitors trying it on?


The latter, I think, or possibly some dibble recently promoted to quite a high level, and trying to make a quick reputation. 
And Helen will tell them to fuck off. I know her, and the whole mclibel thing gave her balls of steel


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2017)

The costs order relates to the case fought by Helen Steel (targeted by John Dines), Belinda Harvey (targeted by Bob Lambert), ‘Alison’ (targeted by Mark Jenner), ‘Penny’/‘Ruth’ and ‘Rosa’ (both targeted by Jim Boyling). Mr Justice Bean handed down his judgment in July 2014. In it the Met's stance was entirely “we neither confirm nor deny that ‘x’ was a police officer, but even if ‘x’ was a police officer it was a long time ago and, like, she can't prove nuffink, guv.”

In his judgment Mr Justice Bean noted how MPS and its lawyers had failed to properly and transparently lay out its full defence of the claims laid before it. His judgment also dismantled the claimed blanket defence of NCND; “I do not accept that there is now, in 2014, any legitimate public interest entitling the Commissioner to maintain the stance of NCND in respect of this general allegation...I therefore rule that the defendant cannot rely on NCND to avoid answering the general allegation to which I have referred above.” In other words, it was this case which undermined the very defences of Citadel Spycop: Bean brushed aside the Met's objections, and formally accepted that Boyling and Lambert had been “Jim Sutton” and “Bob Robinson”, Metroplitan Police officers sent out to infiltrate themselves into the lives of political activists and others, regardless of criminal activity.

Whilst he upheld NCND in the cases of “John Barker” (Dines) and “Mark Cassidy” (Jenner), the world has moved on since then - Helen Steel was able to dramatically confront John Dines and elicit a confession from him, and the circumstantial case against Jenner is ever more compelling and overwhelming.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> The latter, I think, or possibly some dibble recently promoted to quite a high level, and trying to make a quick reputation.
> And Helen will tell them to fuck off. I know her, and the whole mclibel thing gave her balls of steel


 pure intimidation then. Cuntish behaviour of the highest order. She is a legend and thank god for women like her prepared to fight and fight again and again. It's a massive burden.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Individuals have had their lives and bodies violated by the state in the most extreme way imaginable - are you suggesting that that is on a par with blocking a road,occupying a corporate office or lobbing a placard stick at a riot cop?


 No, no I'm not. My comment was somewhat flippant, and was a 'general' comment, rather than in the context of this specific subject.

It is not acceptable for people to form relationships, and indeed have children, with an individual who was using them as a means of access to a group.

If the matters were real threats to the realm, then _maybe_ different standards would apply, but this is chickenshit stuff, an irritation to authority, not a real threat to the security of the nation.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why stick up for them then?


 Two reasons, firstly, they are necessary, secondly, in general they are not corrupt.

Just think of the number of times on the boards, where the answer to someone's problem is, call the police.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 28, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Two reasons, firstly, they are necessary, secondly, in general they are not corrupt.



Just scroll two or three posts back up this thread to the stuff about coppers legally harassing someone they've already been abusing for years and tell me again about people being necessary and not corrupt.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just scroll two or three posts back up this thread to the stuff about coppers legally harassing someone they've already been abusing for years and tell me again about people being necessary and not corrupt.



Are you seriously suggesting that _all_ police officers are corrupt? I can understand those who have been outed as scum who abused their position, and the senior officers who instructed them to do so, trying to wriggle out of their wrongdoing, it's human nature, but, you cannot reasonably extrapolate that to 'all police officers are corrupt', because they are not. 

I have no great fondness for the police, but do recognise the need for them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 28, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that _all_ police officers are corrupt?



If you wear the uniform and obey the commands of a corrupt insitution then you are corrupt.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> I can understand those who have been outed as scum who abused their position, and the senior officers who instructed them to do so...



Two things: most of those exposed thus far have been rank-and-file officers working at the coal face of the undercover programmes. Without wishing to suggest that they are not wholly culpable for their own actions, they were, whilst in their undercover deployments, essentially only obeying orders.

Yet the controlling minds - those who planned, conceived, funded, initiated, propagated, managed, perpetuated, and hid the programmes - have, by and large, escaped illumination. Under this category we may include a number of mid-level and senior officers (still serving and retired) who rose through the ranks having served stints undercover earlier on in their careers - that is, officers who were wholly inculcated in the programmes. For these, the _only obeying orders_ mantra rings ever more hollow.

However, not all of the controlling minds were police officers. Almost all relevant Home Office documents relating to the programmes - funding, direction, policy reviews, reports on targets etc - have not been located. Almost no civil servants have been clearly identified with the programmes. Bar being able to identify the relevant Home Secretary (for example) in place at the time each of the units were set up, there has been no meaningful probe of the political aspects of the the programmes. No attempt to bring to account the political masters, their civil service mandarins, nor the senior police managers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that _all_ police officers are corrupt? I can understand those who have been outed as scum who abused their position, and the senior officers who instructed them to do so, trying to wriggle out of their wrongdoing, it's human nature, but, you cannot reasonably extrapolate that to 'all police officers are corrupt', because they are not.
> 
> I have no great fondness for the police, but do recognise the need for them.


Yeh, not all of them. Must be a couple of upright plod


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh, not all of them. Must be a couple of upright plod



There's always a couple of good apples in the barrel, making life hard for the rotten apples.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> ...Under this category we may include a number of mid-level and senior officers (still serving and retired) who rose through the ranks having served stints undercover earlier on in their careers - that is, officers who were wholly inculcated in the programmes. For these, the _only obeying orders_ mantra rings ever more hollow.



As an aside to this sub-category - which includes the likes of Roger Pearce and Bob Lambert - there are a number of mid- and high-level officers (still serving or retired), some of them who have built public profiles based around their unimpeachable values, honesty, ethical standpoints etc, who have questions to answer. These include those who have, for example, hidden their earlier service as infiltrators in the undercover programmes, and those who have in some way covered for undercover infiltrators, or else facilitated or made use of intelligence gleaned through the programmes yet been less than candid about it.

If one intended to toss around a few names at random - completely without any evidence, you understand - one might speculate about the possibility that those of well known faces such as Brian Paddick or John Grieve might land in the hat.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's always a couple of good apples in the barrel, making life hard for the rotten apples.


 I've known quite a number of pl


SpookyFrank said:


> If you wear the uniform and obey the commands of a corrupt insitution then you are corrupt.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2017)

_Graun_ story up on it now:

Woman deceived by police spy refuses to pay Met legal bill


----------



## teqniq (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 1, 2017)

Helen was only on radio 4 yesterday lunchtime talking about this, sadly kept short. Police being Bastards is one thing but the way she and others were deceived was just beyond belief.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 5, 2017)

Quelle surprise


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2017)

For anyone else, that would be a crime and they would named, shamed and punished...but this is a cop, acting under the cover of the state


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2017)

It's worth pointing out that the application for anonymity (restriction order) was made by MPS, with the MPS Directorate of Legal Services acting as N7's lawyers. So it's _interesting_ to consider that the medical report backing this up was provided by East Anglia-based shrink George Christopher Fox.

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/20170904-restriction-order-HN7.pdf

https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/HN7-Open-application-for-restriction-order.pdf


----------



## teqniq (Sep 5, 2017)

Weasel words, I feel to protect someone who _may_ be at risk whilst ensuring that those above are protected too. Always. I see this George Christopher Fox bloke is connected to the Priory Group, for what it's worth.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's worth pointing out that the application for anonymity (restriction order) was made by MPS, with the MPS Directorate of Legal Services acting as N7's lawyers. So it's _interesting_ to consider that the medical report backing this up was provided by East Anglia-based shrink George Christopher Fox.
> 
> https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/20170904-restriction-order-HN7.pdf
> 
> https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/HN7-Open-application-for-restriction-order.pdf



Funny time to start giving a fuck about psychological harm.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 7, 2017)

If they had been inflitrating actual terrorist /anarchist orginisations that were commiting actual crimes involving violence Murder or even millions of pounds of property  damage you could probably justify this shit.


  But they werent nobody who was targeted was dangerous and niether was anyone with any connection to those targeted was dangerous no weapons were seized no illegal drugs seized no scary conspriacy uncovered or doomsday plan foiled in the nick of time.
   Nobody targeted by this entire bullshit its was a complete waste of time the fact this bullshit went on for years and achieved fuck all the managers should be carpeted for wasting valuable resources for paranoia.

Most of these groups I could have " inflitrated" by buying a beer and asking what they were doing next weekend or picking up a copy of schnews


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's worth pointing out that the application for anonymity (restriction order) was made by MPS, with the MPS Directorate of Legal Services acting as N7's lawyers. So it's _interesting_ to consider that the medical report backing this up was provided by East Anglia-based shrink George Christopher Fox.
> 
> https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/20170904-restriction-order-HN7.pdf
> 
> https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/HN7-Open-application-for-restriction-order.pdf


from prof chris fox's website


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2017)

Speaking specifically about Helen Steel (& Dave Morris) I can't see that they actually did anything wrong!
I know Mac's took them to court but didn't mac's one point out of 8?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 7, 2017)

likesfish said:


> If they had been inflitrating actual terrorist /anarchist orginisations that were commiting actual crimes involving violence Murder or even millions of pounds of property  damage you could probably justify this shit.
> 
> 
> But they werent nobody who was targeted was dangerous and niether was anyone with any connection to those targeted was dangerous no weapons were seized no illegal drugs seized no scary conspriacy uncovered or doomsday plan foiled in the nick of time.
> ...


It's called political policing. As you quite rightly point out its a waste of time and resources. However anything that is perceived as a threat to the established order must be countered at all costs.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2017)

Mac's money speaks volumes, another reason they should be closed, they exert too much political pressure over ordinary decent folk, local authorities Etc.


----------



## chilango (Sep 7, 2017)

likesfish said:


> But they werent nobody who was targeted was dangerous and niether was anyone with any connection to those targeted was dangerous no weapons were seized no illegal drugs seized no scary conspriacy uncovered or doomsday plan foiled in the nick of time.



One might almost think that changing this state of affairs was the exact reason why some of them were infiltrated...

Y'know. Job creation and that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I know Mac's took them to court but didn't mac's one point out of 8?



During this period McDonald's had threatened _a lot _of people with legal action - political activists, journalists, media outlets, all sorts.

It's simply that in all cases except two of five London Greenpeace campaigners (on whom McDonald's had spied upon for nearly two years using at least two separate sets of private investigators, whilst also liaising with Special Branch, which was, as we now know, had been infiltrating the group for several years also), that is, Helen Steel and Dave Morris, those threatened by McDonald's chose the pragmatic course of action of offering a meaningless ‘apology’.

The verdict, after many, many years of proceedings and evidence, was at best a pyrrhic victory for McDonald's and its multi-billion dollar legal team; and despite having to represent themselves, unfunded, Steel and Morris still one on several points.

McLibel: verdict


----------



## likesfish (Sep 7, 2017)

Microsoft are smarter than macdonalds when they discovered the brighton unemployed centre for various reasons was using unlicened software a certain well known lefty walked off with all the licences claiming they were his personal property.
  Discovered threating the assets of the directors or whatever we were assets consisted  of about £75 and we were more than up for a day or two in court decided chucking a few freebies at us to go away was a better plan


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> from prof chris fox's website
> 
> View attachment 115240



So for the first 7 years of his career, he worked for the military.  Interesting.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Not really he got the military to pay for his medical training


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2017)

likesfish said:


> Not really he got the military to pay for his medical training



Yes, but that doesn't change the fact that he worked in an environment where even psychiatrists did what the bosses wanted.  I suspect he's still doing that, just for private fees rather than the queen's shilling.


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 12, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, but that doesn't change the fact that he worked in an environment where even psychiatrists did what the bosses wanted.  I suspect he's still doing that, just for private fees rather than the queen's shilling.



 No, they don't even the most backward thinking nco tends to listen to a doctor when they are doing medical stuff.
 The problem is getting the sick treatment in a culture of man the fuck up being the answer to everything too many make physical or mental problems worse by ignoring it or self-treating.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2017)

Women who had relationships with police spies criticise inquiry



> Women who were deceived into sexual relationships with undercover police officers have called for an urgent meeting with the home secretary over fears the official public inquiry lacks openness and fails to recognise claims of institutional sexism within the Metropolitan police.
> 
> In an open letter to Amber Rudd, 13 women who had relationships with men they did not know were undercover officers criticise delays and raise concerns over the suitability of the new chair of the undercover policing inquiry, Sir John Mitting QC....


----------



## 1%er (Oct 17, 2017)

The jolly squad go undercover


----------



## TopCat (Oct 17, 2017)

likesfish said:


> If they had been inflitrating actual terrorist /anarchist orginisations that were commiting actual crimes involving violence Murder or even millions of pounds of property  damage you could probably justify this shit.
> 
> 
> But they werent nobody who was targeted was dangerous and niether was anyone with any connection to those targeted was dangerous no weapons were seized no illegal drugs seized no scary conspriacy uncovered or doomsday plan foiled in the nick of time.
> ...


You have to assume they infiltrated most anarchist groups.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2017)

TopCat said:


> You have to assume they infiltrated most anarchist groups.


I suspect there was one in alarm and def at least one in cw - suspicion focused on a former london treasurer


----------



## TopCat (Oct 17, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I suspect there was one in alarm and def at least one in cw


Yeah regarding CW. probably loads.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 18, 2017)

A summation of the of the direction the inquiry is headed in; in short cover-up.

Stop the Spy Cop Cover Up


----------



## likesfish (Oct 18, 2017)

TopCat said:


> You have to assume they infiltrated most anarchist groups.




which could have been achieved by buying a few rounds down the pub and writing a report if anybody actually cared what anarchist groups are up to.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2017)

likesfish said:


> which could have been achieved by buying a few rounds down the pub and writing a report if anybody actually cared what anarchist groups are up to.


 Thats all they did mostly. Listen, buy drinks and offer to be available with their van.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Complete waste of time and money


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2017)

1%er said:


> The jolly squad go undercover



Bit OT, but I’ve noticed the S*n ‘newspaper’ has had front page headlines attacking the police two days in a row, including this picture/incident (which was during a break, allegedly). This coincidentally comes days after top coppers pointed out how cuts had damaged their ability to deal with crimes, and some minor incidents wouldn’t be routinely investigated as a result. Murdoch’s lickspittle rag doing dirty work for the government, playing the attack dog since we can’t have austerity shown to be the crock of shit that it is, anyone speaking out needs to be slapped down, even the ‘brave boys in blue’.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2017)

The #spycops plaque project - highlighting some of the many locations associated with the police infiltration units - is launched next Friday 27th October in London, just before the Anarchist Bookfair:

*The Plaques Project is starting…*
We have decided to mark some of the places where officers from the Special Demonstration Squad and other undercover units spied on us, and our movements for change, over the years.
We will be putting plaques up at various sites around London.
*We’re starting on Friday 27th October.*

*Meet us at the Cock Tavern, Phoenix Rd, Euston NW1 1HB for a drink and some reminiscing at 5.30pm.*
We’ll be moving off at 6pm sharp for a quick tour around some places of interest in the local area.

We aim to reach Housmans bookshop for an unveiling and launch event at 7.30pm.

Please come dressed as a ghost (bed-sheet style) if you can.

For more information about current campaigning vs undercover policing, check out:

Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance - An alliance of people spied on by Britain's political secret police

Undercover Research Group Undercover Research Group ~ Investigating political policing, spying on activists and undermining of dissent

Police Spies Out of Lives Welcome

The Network for Police Monitoring Netpol

There will be a meeting on the subject at the Anarchist Bookfair on Saturday 28 October, from 4-6pm. The bookfair is held at Park View School, West Green Road, London, N15 3QR .Anarchist Bookfair
Also on the 28th, United Friends and Families Campaign hold their annual march and rally commemorating deaths in custody. Starts at 12 noon at Trafalgar Square.

Twitter:

theyspiedhere (@theyspiedhere) on Twitter


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2017)

i see robert lambert has an article in the new 'studies in conflict and terrorism':

but i also see there are no contact details provided for him


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i see robert lambert has an article in the new 'studies in conflict and terrorism':
> View attachment 119406
> but i also see there are no contact details provided for him


By my reckoning, bar a single journal article published in January 2014 and a chapter in a book which had been trailed for years but eventually came out in 2015, this will be his first thing published in four long years


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2017)

FYI re his co-author:

Tim Parsons: As its former Head of Equality, Diversity and Human Rights with the rank of Chief Inspector, Parsons once occupied a similar position at the City of London Police as Inspector Bob Lambert had at the Metropolitan Police's Muslim Contact Unit. In 2006 Parsons published a Guide To Islam For Non-Muslims[117], authored by Mehmood Naqshbandi, an IT consultant with private sector company Logica.[118] Whilst the book does not mention Lambert by name, it does praise his Muslim Contact Unit as having created “a bi-directional, trusted relationship between the Metropolitan Police and members of the Muslim community who have concerns about the way that conventional policing frequently misinterprets aspects of the Muslim community.” Lambert reciprocated with fulsome praise for the Guide in a press release issued by City Of London Police, which in turn was cited by several newspapers and other news media.[119][120][121]

Following his retirement from the police in August 2010, Parsons - like Lambert - pursued an academic path, having already secured a Master's in Education from Hull University in 2001, and begun work on his Doctorate at King's College London in 2003. On leaving the City of London force he joined the John Grieve Centre at London Metropolitan University as a Senior Lecturer in Criminology, whilst continuing his studies at KCL, which he completed in 2011.[28][29][28][30] By his own account, Parsons has extensive experience “of teaching and lecturing in [by 2013] 20 different countries across Europe, N. America, Africa and the Middle East,” at higher education institutions including the London School of Economics, the University of Surrey, the University of Westminster, Exeter University and the Woodrow Wilson Centre in the United States. “In addition to this he has taught in a number of different global organisations and police training academies including those in London, Toronto, Warsaw, Budapest, Zagreb, Kiev, Sarajevo, Kigale (Rwanda) and Abu Dhabi.”[33]

Parsons, in his capacity as an academic at LMU, publicly endorsed Lambert's positive view of Muslim Brotherhood-linked organisations such as the Muslim Association of Britain, noting that he could “personally testify to the value of the advice and guidance provided to the police by the MAB”.[122] From at least October 2011 until at least June 2013 Parsons was a member of the advisory board to Lambert's and Githens-Mazer's European Muslim Research Centre at the University of Exeter. Fellow board members during his time there included Anas Altikriti (Cordoba Foundation, Muslim Association of Britain), Muhammad Abdul Bari (Muslim Council of Britain, Islamic Forum of Europe), and American academic John Esposito.[28] Parsons is also a member of the advisory board of American think tank Research Institute for Human Security and Cooperation,[123] where Lambert protegé and (at least until October 2015) still-serving Muslim Contact Unit officer Detective Constable Abid Raja[124][125][126][127] has a Fellowship.[128]

In September 2012 Lambert - having in October 2011 quietly resigned his post at the University of Exeter[21] - joined Parsons at the John Grieve Centre in London Metropolitan University.[31][32][33][30] Lambert would also appear alongside Naqshbandi at a 2015 conference hosted by London university the School of Oriental and African Studies.[129][130]

In January 2015, with a public campaign to have Lambert removed from his teaching post at London Metropolitan University building support, Parsons in his capacity as Senior Criminology Lecturer at LMU appeared on a television news programme to defend the decision to hire Lambert in the first place. He indicated that he had been the one to suggest that Lambert apply for the poist in the first place, and described him as “an extremely distinguished academic” with “extremely rich experience in professional practice, even accepting some of that is controversial.”[131] Lambert's resignation from London Met was publicly acknowledged in December 2015, as was his leaving St. Andrews University.[132] Parsons is thanked by Lambert and Jonathan Githens-Mazer in their London Case Study produced through the European Muslim Research Centre.[16]


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> FYI re his co-author:
> 
> Tim Parsons: As its former Head of Equality, Diversity and Human Rights with the rank of Chief Inspector, Parsons once occupied a similar position at the City of London Police as Inspector Bob Lambert had at the Metropolitan Police's Muslim Contact Unit. In 2006 Parsons published a Guide To Islam For Non-Muslims[117], authored by Mehmood Naqshbandi, an IT consultant with private sector company Logica.[118] Whilst the book does not mention Lambert by name, it does praise his Muslim Contact Unit as having created “a bi-directional, trusted relationship between the Metropolitan Police and members of the Muslim community who have concerns about the way that conventional policing frequently misinterprets aspects of the Muslim community.” Lambert reciprocated with fulsome praise for the Guide in a press release issued by City Of London Police, which in turn was cited by several newspapers and other news media.[119][120][121]
> 
> ...


the institutional affiliation on the article suggests he's still at london met


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> the institutional affiliation on the article suggests he's still at london met


London Met and Lambert each issued statements in December 2015 saying that he had resigned his part-time teaching post there. Parsons remains there, and a close ally. John Grieve, who lends his name to the department, has his own spycop skeletons to be decloseted in due course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> London Met and Lambert each issued statements in December 2015 saying that he had resigned his part-time teaching post there. Parsons remains there, and a close ally. John Grieve, who lends his name to the department, has his own spycop skeletons to be decloseted in due course.


yeh. i understand that. but when an article lists yer man as lead author on an article and gives london met as the institutional affiliation one might be forgiven for thinking that what they and he said in 2015 was a load of auld shit.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2017)

DP


----------



## Mordi (Nov 4, 2017)

likesfish said:


> Complete waste of time and money



If someone wants to buy me a pint, I'm more than happy for it come out of the cops budget.

I may be a liability.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 4, 2017)

There might be a justification for keeping an eye on certain groups that claim to want a revolution even if its just to catch fuckwits who like to start fires . The Bristol fuckwits who burned the army cadets bus (sorry personnel carrier) because arson is never a very safe activity .
  but hardly justify a long term undercover effort that produces neither intelligence or convictions


----------



## teqniq (Nov 7, 2017)

Gross misconduct hearings after investigation into police surveillance of Janet Alder


----------



## teqniq (Dec 4, 2017)

Abandoned son of police spy sues Met for compensation


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 6, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Abandoned son of police spy sues Met for compensation



Hope he wins. Copper is well words fail me. I could understand if he had infiltrated something dangerous ,but, he didn't what is the worse he would have faced if rumbled looks of disapproval and a divorce. Hope the CSA catch up with him.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2017)

Spycops own up to torture law breach


----------



## teqniq (Dec 10, 2017)

Women Deceived by Spycops Launch UN Case - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2017)

also this
Support Victims of Police Spying Get Access to Justice


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)

hmm... not sure this bit's wholly accurate


M2589 presumably "andy bryant". but cw didn't collapse with his departure: there was a split around 1992 which saw the ephemeral class war organisation exist briefly alongside the federation, and of course the 1997 split. but class war existed continuously until at least 2008, 2009, and not always in a moribund state. conclusion: don't get your information from annie machon - or rather david shayler writing as annie machon.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> hmm... not sure this bit's wholly accurate
> 
> View attachment 122746
> M2589 presumably "andy bryant". but cw didn't collapse with his departure: there was a split around 1992 which saw the ephemeral class war organisation exist briefly alongside the federation, and of course the 1997 split. but class war existed continuously until at least 2008, 2009, and not always in a moribund state. conclusion: don't get your information from annie machon - or rather david shayler writing as annie machon.


Hark at him - who does he think he is, Philip Parsons of the _Times?


_
BTW Bonino is one of Lambert's few remaining public cheerleaders. He is not a fan of the likes of COPS, PSOOL or URG, and is a likely candidate for one of those blocking applications by these groups for funding through academic channels.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 11, 2017)

Full pdf if anyone wants.


----------



## Smoking kills (Dec 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> hmm... not sure this bit's wholly accurate
> 
> 
> If M2589 presumably "andy bryant" "was most likely able to supply information on the planning of the Poll Tax riots that would hit London in 1990" he clearly didn't pass that information on to Class War. My impression, from talking to people who were there, was that the riot was a spontaneous response to a brutal police riot, not the work of "around 200 anarchist individuals".


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)

Smoking kills - yeh, that too. it was clear on the day that _something_ was going to happen, but what and where? that was more difficult to predict. and a lot of people never made it up north of the river, the march was so large that people were still in kennington park when stuff was kicking off in whitehall.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 3, 2018)

Crowdfunder for legal + campaigning expenses nears target in last few days, last few quid needed
Support Victims of Police Spying Get Access to Justice


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2018)

Police Self-Investigators are Doorstepping #Spycops Victims ~ Undercover Research Group


----------



## teqniq (Jan 26, 2018)

Publish Spycops Names, Says Ex-Undercover Cop - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2018)

Woman reveals police spy tricked her into relationship in 1970s



> A woman has disclosed how she has discovered after 40 years that she was deceived into a sexual relationship by a police spy.
> 
> The woman, known as Mary, said the discovery was “very embarrassing and upsetting”. “I feel very used by him, and by the state, invading my privacy and my body,” she added.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2018)

Another big hit for the Undercover Research Group - it's running rings around the official investigations (Herne, HMIC/S et al) when it comes to evidence gathering, and defeating every attempt by the Met to keep its secrets hidden

Meanwhile, Mitting shows his true colours with this note released on behalf of the inquiry's counsel today - full of self-serving self-congratulation, and ever ready to decry the dastardly, unspecified ‘_researchers_’ (whom, it should be noted, are the ones who kicked all of this off in the first place).


----------



## teqniq (Feb 5, 2018)

From today's court session


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2018)

fucks sake some twisting there!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 9, 2018)

This happened the other day. The whitewash continues apace.

Scottish Government Refuses Spycops Inquiry - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2018)

teqniq said:


> This happened the other day. The whitewash continues apace.
> 
> Scottish Government Refuses Spycops Inquiry - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


A definite 'hold my beer' moment from Michael Matheson in the wake of Mitting's crackpipe burblings


----------



## teqniq (Feb 26, 2018)

A recap of the last hearing.

Spycops Inquiry: Banging Your Head Against a Brick Wall - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 4, 2018)

Related:

_"Two police officers accused of spying on the sister of a former paratrooper who was unlawfully killed in police custody have been *cleared* by a disciplinary panel ..."_

Officers accused of spying on sister of man who died in police custody cleared


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2018)

teqniq said:


> A recap of the last hearing.
> 
> Spycops Inquiry: Banging Your Head Against a Brick Wall - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


Just read that now, thanks for the link. Had I not been inured to this shit already I'd have been lost for words to describe the attitude and actions of the inquiry chair. Hard to overstate the tenacity and character of the victims.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2018)

Stay tuned - it's about to go off the chain


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Stay tuned - it's about to go off the chain



Every time someone posts something like this it ends in disappointment


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 11, 2018)

Something from the Lib Dems Ed Davey for you to enjoy.



> “It should be obvious that a party that is a defender of freedom should be the party of the police, because they protect our freedoms,” he told the Guardian


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2018)

_“It should be obvious that a party that is a defender of freedom should be the party of the police, because they protect our freedoms,” he told the Guardian
_
Except that the entire concept of qualified freedoms within the framework of a social contract overseen by representative democratic institutions and an impartial judiciary is based on philosophical foundations dating from a time long before the concept of a modern police force was even thought of. In actual fact the existence of an armed force which is empowered to punish transgressors_ before_ they are shown to have broken any law and to act in ways which would be forbidden to any other citizen under the law precludes the very existence of a functioning social contract, an impartial judiciary or benevolent democratic insitutions.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 16, 2018)

Worth watching this - MPS has been stonewalling on Operation Riverwood, which came about after the parents of a dead child, Rod Richardson, complained about his identity being stolen by an undercover officer. It's now with the ICO.

The police has set and breached numerous deadlines for its response. Entirely without irony, it is running with the excuse that it's taking so long because...Wait for it...

*“...the requested information also contains personal data...”!*

Publication of Operation Riverwood report - a Freedom of Information request to Metropolitan Police Service (MPS)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Stay tuned - it's about to go off the chain



This morning the non state non police core  participants denounced Mitting, his handling of the inquiry and his acquiescence to the Met, called for him to step down and be replaced by a panel, and then walked out 

Mitting described as being very flustered and embarrassed.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2018)

Undercover police inquiry head urged to go


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2018)

Credit to those who walked out, Mitting is a fucking joke.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Stay tuned - it's about to go off the chain



... And here's part two of the double-whammy: the Met admits its spycops conspired with industrial blacklisting.

Officers likely to have passed personal files to blacklisters, says Met

Police admit role in blacklisting workers


----------



## teqniq (Mar 23, 2018)

That has to be a criminal offence, surely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> ... And here's part two of the double-whammy: the Met admits its spycops conspired with industrial blacklisting.
> 
> Officers likely to have passed personal files to blacklisters, says Met
> 
> Police admit role in blacklisting workers


Cue class action against the met no doubt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2018)

teqniq said:


> That has to be a criminal offence, surely?


I'm sure the Met has an opinion on whether what the Met has done is a criminal offence or not


----------



## teqniq (Mar 23, 2018)

Well, yes turkeys, Christmas etc; in which case the only recourse is the class action lawsuit as suggested by Pickman's.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2018)

teqniq said:


> That has to be a criminal offence, surely?



Yeah, someone call the...call the...shit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah, someone call the...call the...shit


Definitely some serious melon twistage been going on, that's for sure


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 8, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Worth watching this - MPS has been stonewalling on Operation Riverwood, which came about after the parents of a dead child, Rod Richardson, complained about his identity being stolen by an undercover officer. It's now with the ICO.
> 
> The police has set and breached numerous deadlines for its response. Entirely without irony, it is running with the excuse that it's taking so long because...Wait for it...
> 
> ...


The (redacted) report has finally been released.

Guess what - the use of stolen dead child identities by the supposedly kitemarks-bells-and-whistles new NPOIU came about thanks to the recruitment revolving door that also allows spycops to slide into lucrative corporate security work.

In this instance NPOIU hired a former SDS officer to run its training programme - and that former SDS officer was unaware that his old unit was actually discontinuing the whole ‘Jackal Run’ process (on the grounds that there were more effective and less problematic ways of creating legends).

That ex-SDS officer?

None other than current Tory councillor, celebrity vicar's sibling and accused long term sex-pest Andy Coles.

Publication of Operation Riverwood report - a Freedom of Information request to Metropolitan Police Service (MPS)


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2018)

Not 100% under the remit of this thread:

1968 – Protest, Special Branch and the founding of the Special Demonstration Squad



> Today we are releasing through SpecialBranchFiles.uk the first stage of our study of undercover officers in 1968, assembling what is known and piecing together the fragments on policing we have of this important period. As well as being a fascinating history of the groups that helped channel and spark the radicalism of the time, this in-depth overview of the groups involved in the Vietnam Solidarity Campaign is the first in a series aimed at putting into context the evidence that is being released by the Inquiry into Undercover Policing .





> This overview of protest and Special Branch in 1968 is still a work in progress. It will expand as we learn more. While we have focused on the Trotskyist groups dominating the protests at the time, more needs to be done on profiling other leading players such as Manchanda’s Revolutionary Marxist-Leninist League, the anarchists, Young Communist League, as well as the smaller factions.



*1968 – Protest and Special Branch at SpecialBranchFiles.uk
Table of Contents
*


*


Part 1: Overview & political groups of 1966-1969
Part 2: History of the VSC and the protests of 1968
Part 3: Contemporary Special Branch files in context
Part 4: Infiltration by Special Demonstration Squad (including VSC local branch structure and police line of command)
Part 5: Additional material: the Black Dwarf prosecution and extra material on policing of the 1969 protests

*
*List of groups covered to date: Vietnam Solidarity Campaign, Bertrand Russell Peace Foundation, British-Vietnam Solidarity Front, International Marxist Group, International Socialists, Revolutionary Socialist Students Federation, New Left Review.

SDS undercovers active in 1968: John Graham, Bill Lewis, Dick Epps, HN322, Don de Freitas, and Margaret White (all cover names).*


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2018)

...and  something in Jacobin:

The Infiltrator and the Movement


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> ...and  something in Jacobin:
> 
> The Infiltrator and the Movement


Not a very good article, given bloopers like this:



> “My nation needed me, I was told,” said Neil Woods, an undercover-officer-turned-whistleblower who infiltrated the Animal Liberation Front and the Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty campaign on behalf of the NPOIU. “If the group of businesses that relied on animal testing left the UK, then we could lose 5 percent of GDP overnight.”


----------



## teqniq (Apr 27, 2018)

and what would the legal team's alleged political beliefs have to do with the murder investigation anyway?


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 27, 2018)

This (on the left) is "*Dave Hagan*", also known as "*N81*".  As part of the Metropolitan Police's campaign to reduce public support for the family of Stephen Lawrence, he infiltrated the family's campaign to find and prosecute Stephen Lawrence's murderers via an organisation called "Movement For Justice".

The 2014 Stephen Lawrence Independent Review by Mark Ellison QC found that "Dave Hagan", also known as N81, had produced:

•Material on the relationship and intention of the target group (now known to be Movement For Justice)

•Decisions by the Lawrence family on whether to allow demonstrations outside the (Macpherson) Inquiry venue

•Reports of protests;

•Who was and who was not supporting what the Lawrence family wanted, including the call by Doreen Lawrence for the resignation of the (Metropolitan police) Commissioner (Paul Condon) in August 1998

•The internal working of the Lawrence family campaign

•Personal details of the Lawrence family

He is welcome to share full details of his activites here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 28, 2018)

Movement for Justice was targeted more for its relationship to Duwayne Brooks than to the Lawrence family direct. Brooks has talked about MfJ being the only group he felt truly supported by throughout everything (including the time when he was banged up on remand for something unrelated).

(From very early on a number of groups came forward to offer their support to the Lawrence family, notably GACARA, the Labour-connected ARA (before Marc Wadsworth and Ken Livingstone fell out), and (SWP-affiliated) Panther UK. However, the Lawrences settled on support and gatekeeping from the lawyer Imran Khan, who offered his services within days.)

Bear in mind MfJ was fairly high profile amongst the smaller groupuscules on immigration and asylum issues at the time - the 1995 paint/flour attack on Mawhinney etc. It was also very vocal in the public phase of the Stephen Lawrence Inquiry - presenting submissions at the Tower Hamlets session. Of course, Hagan was not the Met's first bite of the cherry: Peter Francis was the original infiltrator aimed at MfJ and its associated cadres (KAF, RIL etc), before being shunted on to SPEW/YRE. It was during this period that spurious stories were planted in the press about students connected with this milieu being recruited by Irish Republicans for bomb-planting missions(!)

The use of an infiltrator within MfJ came at a time when the Met wanted to know about submissions that would be presented to Macpherson before his panel presented its findings - that is what the meeting between Hagan and Richard Walton, hosted by Bob Lambert at his own home - was about.

It should also be noted that (sanitised) intelligence from Hagan about MfJ activists' intentions at various protests and public events (besides the Lawrence Inquiry) was likely passed on to local police chiefs - such as Br*an P*dd*ck, formerly of this parish, who was Borough Commander of Lambeth from late 2000 until late 2002.

Older readers may recall the rather heated debate on here which originally attracted The Commander to start posting his ‘hey guys I might be a cop but I'm just like you guys’ screeds that eventually attracted the interest of the papers... It was about violent police actions at a Movement for Justice march “in protest at the murders of 4 people by police in Brixton in the last few months” which wended its way from Brixton Town Hall to Brixton nick in December 2001. It was the second high profile MfJ event in Brixton in six months. Subsequent to the enthusiastically policed winter event, there was to be no big third such event in the area.

It being a funny old world, P*dd*ck later became a Lib Dem hack, and mentored Duwayne Brooks who was himself elected as a Lib Dem local councillor in 2009. Duwayne Brooks then worked on P*dd*ck's 2012 London Mayoral campaign team.

P*dd*ck doesn't like talking about this stuff. “It’s between me and Duwayne,” he says. “I have worked with Duwayne to try to get to the truth about what happened. I am not going to jeopardise that work by making public statements to satisfy you. Duwayne is a friend of mine. I don’t know you.”

Guess that's alright then.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 29, 2018)

For anyone playing catch-up with regards MfJ/KAF/RIL etc, some useful stuff here:

Accusations against Movement for Justice - culty and abusive?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2018)

I find it hard to believe that people who came from a group that took money to spy on dissidents from Gadaffi, from Qatar, from Kuwait, from the UAE, from Saddam, from the PLO (at least two people being offed as a result) would be open to this sort of  usage.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 29, 2018)

Duwayne Brooks on MfJ:


***
 
***
 
***
 
***
 

‘Tony’ is Tony Gard from RIL/MfJ; ‘Alex’ is Alex Olowade from MfJ - who lost his job with Lambeth Council for his political campaigning (as alluded to on here by Br**n P*dd*ck back in 2002: “I do not know why Alex lost his job. I know nothing about that...”)


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2018)

Jim Boyling found guilty of gross misconduct by filth disciplinary hearing he didn't even bother to show up for.

Jim Boyling found guilty of Gross Misconduct

...another of Boyling's victims is still seeking a judicial review of the CPS decision not to charge him with criminal offences.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2018)

From Boyling's statements to the press he seems to feel he's been thrown under the bus by the met, fired for doing what he was told to basically. I doubt even the met ever told him to go to such sickening lengths of deception and abuse as he did but still he's outside the tent now, and with a major grievance and presumably a lot of dirt on senior people. Watch this space...


----------



## brixtonscot (May 8, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> (SWP-affiliated) Panther UK


I'm fairly sure Panther UK was set up by Militant/SP


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2018)

brixtonscot said:


> I'm fairly sure Panther UK was set up by Militant/SP


You are of course correct - excuse my typo.


----------



## teqniq (May 9, 2018)

Today's hearing, or rather lack of it. Mitting only has himself to blame for this state of affairs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2018)

Inquiry not now due to finish until 2023.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 10, 2018)

Realistically speaking that's 2123.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> Realistically speaking that's 2123.



You'd think, with almost nobody now willing to take part and most of the key facts redacted, they'd be able to wrap it up in a fortnight.


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2018)

talk at Merthyr Rising including some ex board members


----------



## teqniq (Jun 1, 2018)

Take A Stand | #SPYCOPS


----------



## elbows (Jun 1, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Take A Stand | #SPYCOPS



The response has been rather predictable.

Lush 'anti-spy cops' campaign criticised


----------



## teqniq (Jun 1, 2018)

Yes, I saw on Twitter. but apparently - I was previously unaware:


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2018)

event in Cardiff


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 28, 2018)

Do you remember Hackney spycop Tim Spence?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2018)

This afternoon the Undercover Policing Inquiry released three more cover names of Special Demonstration Squad officers.

"Kathryn Lesley (‘Lee’) Bonser" infiltrated: Greenham Common Women’s Peace Camp, Socialist Workers Party; 1983-87.

“Michael James” infiltrated Socialist Workers Party, Troops Out Movement; 1978-83

“Graham Coates” infiltrated International Socialists/Socialist Workers Party, Zero Collective, Anarchy Collective, Libertarian Anarchist Group; 1976-79

We now have the cover names of 63 #spycops out of a toal of at least 144. The Inquiry intends to keep 30-40% entirely secret. We've updated our list, and there are links to Undercover Research Group profiles where they exist.

http://campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com/…/how-many-s…/


----------



## likesfish (Jul 3, 2018)

Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty - Wikipedia
 tbf the violent moonbats of protect fluffy bunnys at all costs deserve the full weight of state oppression on them.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2018)

likesfish said:


> Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty - Wikipedia
> tbf the violent moonbats of protect fluffy bunnys at all costs deserve the full weight of state oppression on them.


oh fuck off with this shit
does that justify all the other infiltration of peaceful law abiding activists?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2018)

likesfish said:


> Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty - Wikipedia
> tbf the violent moonbats of protect fluffy bunnys at all costs deserve the full weight of state oppression on them.


No they don't


----------



## likesfish (Jul 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> No they don't



yes it does moonbats that value bunnies over humans can fuck off and want to play at terrorist deserve all they get.
most of the police actions were pointless at counterproductive that one wasn't
 Greenham common and cruise watch fair one your hanging around military bases.
 Stephen Lawrence was Evil and stupid and completely unjustifiable.
 was being ordered to infiltrate the SWP punishment duty?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2018)

likesfish said:


> yes it does moonbats that value bunnies over humans can fuck off and want to play at terrorist deserve all they get.
> most of the police actions were pointless at counterproductive that one wasn't
> Greenham common and cruise watch fair one your hanging around military bases.
> Stephen Lawrence was Evil and stupid and completely unjustifiable.
> was being ordered to infiltrate the SWP punishment duty?


so you think they deserve being targeted by loyalist death squads or being gunned down by the sas or being rendered to more er flexible foreign governments for in-depth interrogation and being sentenced in courts without juries. Get a fucking sense of perspective


----------



## likesfish (Jul 3, 2018)

if only


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 3, 2018)

ddraig said:


> “Graham Coates” infiltrated International Socialists/Socialist Workers Party, Zero Collective, Anarchy Collective, Libertarian Anarchist Group; 1976-79


Lol. Given the level of bad feeling between Zero and Anarchy that must have been some fancy footwork.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 9, 2018)

Spycops probe chair Mitting has 'sunk to new depths'



> SPYCOPS inquiry chairman John Mitting “sunk to new depths” yesterday when he called into question the “humanity” of anyone who might release the real name of a notorious spycop, a woman duped into a long-term relationship has told the Star....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Spycops probe chair Mitting has 'sunk to new depths'



The obvious thing to do here is respond by releasing Neri's real name. I can see that having unfortunate legal implications though.

As for protecting his daughters, he should have protected them himself by not being a rapey cunt in the first place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2018)

anyone got a picture of this one?


----------



## flypanam (Aug 14, 2018)

post 367 on this thread


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 21, 2018)

Surprise surprise, bosses knew about this all along:

Bosses 'aware' of police spy relationship


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 21, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Surprise surprise, bosses knew about this all along:
> 
> Bosses 'aware' of police spy relationship



Ridiculous that they were still pretending otherwise despite there being documents already in the public domain which show that having relationships with targets was not only sanctioned but encouraged.


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 22, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Surprise surprise, bosses knew about this all along:
> 
> Bosses 'aware' of police spy relationship



 Had they been at the evidence locker again while binge-watching bond movies?
 If the groups they were infiltrating were terrorist in nature fair enough. They were not at worst irritating and something a healthy democracy should be happy with. They should be slung out for the complete waste of time and money the whole enterprise was.
 If you couldn't do them for criminal acts of moral cowardice and complete lack of integrity.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

Covert spying: activist's personal life monitored and recorded in detail


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

Some tweets from the public meeting after today's hearing of the Investigatory powers Tribunal:

short thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

And loads of this will have happened while people were being told by the police there were no political police in the uk


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised to discover they're still at it on some level or another.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

Police fail to close down undercover relationship case following new revelations


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 4, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Covert spying: activist's personal life monitored and recorded in detail



From that:



> At the hearing on Wednesday the Met opposed an order to disclose more documents, arguing it would waste taxpayers’ money.



How many appeals have the police fought against this inquiry? All at the taxpayer's expense?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 14, 2018)

What Next After Kate Wilson's Landmark Spycops Ruling? - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance


----------



## likesfish (Oct 14, 2018)

if your "peaceful political group"  masturbates to jihadi videos or the turner diaries or some other violent group then the state should  be concerned or their direct actions could cause major disruption then again fair one up to a limit


----------



## teqniq (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2018)

UK political groups spied on by undercover police – the list

The list is growing!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> UK political groups spied on by undercover police – the list
> 
> The list is growing!



It’s the use of police resources (and therefore public money) to infiltrate and undermine justice campaigns that is the most sickening. Police using their resources (which we are always told are in short supply) to prevent themselves being held to account for horrible shit they’ve done.

Which Justice Campaigns Were Spied On? - Campaign Opposing Police Surveillance

Surely if the police want to support officers accused of malpractices they should have some kind of union funded from their own pay to provide legal assistance, not other cops going undercover to destroy the case against them and gain privileged legal information from ‘the other side’. Disgusting, and there seems to be no accountability for this. The families of the victims have to not only suffer the loss of their relative but also an enduring sense of frustration and injustice for perpetrators getting away with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> UK political groups spied on by undercover police – the list
> 
> The list is growing!


surprised alarm not on there: but maybe it will be in a bit.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> UK political groups spied on by undercover police – the list
> 
> The list is growing!


Workers Power must be well pissed off that the Sparts, and even Worthing Woodland Campaign were spied on, but they weren’t considered worth the effort.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2018)

love how we had some retiring spy chief on the tv the other day telling us how this doesn't happen and its all silly lefty paranoia. 

russia hacking brexit however is just a stone cold cadwallr truth now


----------



## emanymton (Oct 15, 2018)

Police spies infiltrated UK leftwing groups for decades



> The scale of the infiltration of the SWP – far larger than any other political organisation – is revealed in a database compiled following investigations by the Guardian



So apparently the police consider the SWP the greatest threat to UK capitalism.  


Or was it just the easiest to get people into?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2018)

emanymton said:


> Police spies infiltrated UK leftwing groups for decades
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The SWP was one of the largest orgs, and possibly being a member would be handy if you wanted to infiltrate one of its front groups? 

Also it's a good starting point for other infiltration - some of the other left groups would try and debate with Swappies to recruit them. Or you could rock up at an anarchist group and be all "I've seen the error of my ways, the trots are shit"


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> UK political groups spied on by undercover police – the list
> 
> The list is growing!



3 far right groups and 100s of progressive/leftwing ones, even though nearly all the political violence has come from the far right. Still, I'm so glad that the police are keeping us all safe from the Clandestine Insurgent Rebel Clown Army.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> 3 far right groups and 100s of progressive/leftwing ones, even though nearly all the political violence has come from the far right. Still, I'm so glad that the police are keeping us all safe from the Clandestine Insurgent Rebel Clown Army.


yeh. but there was little need to put someone into e.g. c18 when auld charlie sargent was so willing to be a state asset. don't forget, these are only (some of) the groups who had your actual spy cops in them, there will be a much larger number of groups which had informers within them, either sent in or turned/blackmailed.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. but there was little need to put someone into e.g. c18 when auld charlie sargent was so willing to be a state asset. don't forget, these are only (some of) the groups who had your actual spy cops in them, there will be a much larger number of groups which had informers within them, either sent in or turned/blackmailed.



Exactly - there is a whole other network of people run through Searchlight etc too.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 15, 2018)

belboid said:


> Workers Power must be well pissed off that the Sparts, and even Worthing Woodland Campaign were spied on, but they weren’t considered worth the effort.



To be fair the Sparts were probably spying on  themselves  each other.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2018)

The list is drawn from the limited disclosures to Mitting regarding _some_ of the police infiltrators (73 out of a number at least double that), plus more detailed data developed on a smaller number of activist-exposed spycops (including some of those 73).

It doesn't include information on groups targeted by suspected-but-not-confirmed spycops, or groups targeted by confirmed (or suspected) spycops in subsequent post-SDS/NPOIU careers where there is more than a hint of overhang (e.g. Bob Lambert's 'academic' years, during which he inveigled himself alongside at least 43 organisations).

Given what is known about how much ducking and diving between different networks, groups and individuals the most studied spycops got up to (e.g. Lambert, Kennedy, Dines, Bark, Jacobs, Watson, Jenner) I would not be surprised if the final tally topped out at considerably more than a thousand.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 15, 2018)

The thing with this is where is the line between sensible policing of society and a state without legal control of its police.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> The thing with this is where is the line between sensible policing of society and a state without legal control of its police.



This isn't a state failing to control its police. This is the police acting as the state always intended them to.

The police have to have some level of impunity in order to be an effective deterrent against those who might challenge the state. Same as police use dogs whose training does not extend to gathering evidence of wrongdoing and submitting it to the CPS before biting people.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 15, 2018)

And the police are only too happy to oblige.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2018)

teqniq said:


> And the police are only too happy to oblige.



Steady now, remember how many would-be undercover cops blew the whistle on the profoundly sick policy of encouraging intimate relationships with targets? 

Oh shit it was none wasn't it.

And that Peter Francis can fucking do one as well. Next time try developing a conscience _before_ people find out for themselves what you're up to.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> And that Peter Francis can fucking do one as well. Next time try developing a conscience _before_ people find out for themselves what you're up to.



Francis wasn't exposed by activists, or anyone else - he outed himself in March 2010 (i.e. before Kennedy had been found out later that year).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Francis wasn't exposed by activists, or anyone else - he outed himself in March 2010 (i.e. before Kennedy had been found out later that year).



How many years after he'd been ordered to dig up dirt on the Lawrence family was that?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> How many years after he'd been ordered to dig up dirt on the Lawrence family was that?


I'm not telling you what to think, I'm correcting an error of fact.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 16, 2018)

Let’s be clear: spy cops are the result of political choices – and that’s a danger | Jenny Jones


----------



## kenny g (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi everyone- thought this 15 year sentence for a man masquerading as a woman might relate to some of these cases in terms of police masquerading as "activists".

Man who tricked men into sexual activity jailed for 15 years


----------



## dylanredefined (Nov 10, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> This isn't a state failing to control its police. This is the police acting as the state always intended them to.
> 
> The police have to have some level of impunity in order to be an effective deterrent against those who might challenge the state. Same as police use dogs whose training does not extend to gathering evidence of wrongdoing and submitting it to the CPS before biting people.



 They were infiltrating groups who were not exactly a dangerous challenge to the state were they? Utterly pointless.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 12, 2018)

anarchist group might write something about the coming revolution will be a time of righteous violence but a quick look at the membership and attending a meeting or two if your really keen could write them up as not a threat check back in 12 months the effort expended on people who were in no way  a threat
to anyone is ridiculous


----------



## teqniq (Nov 14, 2018)

Police spy should face charges for sexual relationship with activist, court told



> A woman who was deceived into an intimate relationship by an undercover police officer has gone to court to try to compel the state to prosecute him.
> 
> The environmental activist is one of a number of women deceived into intimate relationships by undercover officers. The Crown Prosecution Service has so far decided not to prosecute any of them...


----------



## winjer (Dec 14, 2018)

So an ex-urbanite was outed as an undercover by the UCPI yesterday.

He posted in character, but seems to have carried on after his deployment was over, so dunno if it would be a breach of their privacy to name the account, given 'they' didn't exist. Thoughts?


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 14, 2018)

post it


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2018)

winjer said:


> So an ex-urbanite was outed as an undercover by the UCPI yesterday.
> 
> He posted in character, but seems to have carried on after his deployment was over, so dunno if it would be a breach of their privacy to name the account, given 'they' didn't exist. Thoughts?


The whole point is outing undercovers isnt it?


----------



## Libertad (Dec 14, 2018)

winjer said:


> So an ex-urbanite was outed as an undercover by the UCPI yesterday.
> 
> He posted in character, but seems to have carried on after his deployment was over, so dunno if it would be a breach of their privacy to name the account, given 'they' didn't exist. Thoughts?



Spill.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2018)

winjer said:


> So an ex-urbanite was outed as an undercover by the UCPI yesterday.
> 
> He posted in character, but seems to have carried on after his deployment was over, so dunno if it would be a breach of their privacy to name the account, given 'they' didn't exist. Thoughts?


share pls


----------



## winjer (Dec 14, 2018)

ska invita said:


> The whole point is outing undercovers isnt it?


Yeah, but I don't want to get banned!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 14, 2018)

winjer said:


> So an ex-urbanite was outed as an undercover by the UCPI yesterday.
> 
> He posted in character, but seems to have carried on after his deployment was over, so dunno if it would be a breach of their privacy to name the account, given 'they' didn't exist. Thoughts?



I'd say post it up and let the mods worry about it. Hard to see what terrible repercussions there would be.

I assume you've let the Undercover Research Network people know?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 14, 2018)

winjer said:


> Yeah, but I don't want to get banned!



PM a mod.

I'd assume there is a "greater good" issue here.


----------



## winjer (Dec 14, 2018)

Have PM'd Fridgemagnet.


----------



## LDC (Dec 14, 2018)

Only reason I can see not to post would be that's it's only just come out and they'd be a better way for some people to find out if they were close/personal friends rather than seeing it on the internet, but at this point I think post and people have to just live with finding out in a not ideal way sometimes.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2018)

I'd urge the mods to go ahead...sock puppetry and fake accounts arent allowed, never mind police infiltration.

All we really need is the username no?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I'd urge the mods to go ahead...sock puppetry and fake accounts arent allowed, never mind police infiltration.
> 
> All we really need is the username no?


the 'real' name would be a bonus


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the 'real' name would be a bonus


I guess if it's a named spycop then yeah, it's out there anyway.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2018)

Did urban75 get named in the inquiry?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 14, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I'd urge the mods to go ahead...sock puppetry and fake accounts arent allowed, never mind police infiltration.
> 
> All we really need is the username no?



It would probably be easy to link the username to the cover name. But I don't see this as an issue either as it's not their real name.


----------



## winjer (Dec 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the 'real' name would be a bonus


No ideas on that I'm afraid.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2018)

'Rob Harrison' seems to be the latest name named - International Solidarity Movement, State of Emergency (aka State of Emergency Collective), No Borders, Globalise Resistance, 2004-7


----------



## LDC (Dec 14, 2018)

Just a word of warning about outing someone, even if the name is already public...

Usernames can be quite similar to one another, and what with the human memory being quite unreliable, when it's done can it be made very clear and with more than just 'It was X' so to avoid confusion and stop people being mistakenly thought of as cops and causing even more chaos and upset please?


----------



## winjer (Dec 14, 2018)

Quite right, in this case I am 100% sure - I knew at the time the connection between the cover id and the Urban account, so there will be no ambiguity!


----------



## winjer (Dec 14, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Did urban75 get named in the inquiry?


Not yet, but I guess if it ever hears any evidence this could come up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2018)

It would be interesting to know what Met Special Branch did with the personal data (including real names; addresses; telephone numbers; email addresses) of Urban75 users - mostly with no clear connection to any political activity - which the ‘undercover poster’ _actively sought out_ on _a number of occasions_ and _over an extended period of time_.

Plenty of things need to be clarified about this spycop's deployment in relation to U75 - was his rocking up here incidental, or planned; whilst here was he keeping tabs on specific people/topics, or just drift trawling; from which IP addresses did he log on (especially after his deployment ended when he continued to occasionally post here), and can these be matched up to other users in non-trivial ways; and so on.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2018)

any news on the name ? FridgeMagnet


----------



## winjer (Dec 15, 2018)

Right, with assent from mods, 'Boogie Boy' was aka 'Rob Harrison' aka 'DJ Boogie Knight'. And as DaveCinzano alluded to he was involved in Urburn where posters were exchanging CDs by post, presumably including his Bethnal Green (fake) home.

https://www.urban75.net/forums/members/boogie-boy.6503/

Police spy infiltrated Palestine activists

Mayday Party
State of Emergency Benefit Night - Saturday 16th September 2006


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

winjer said:


> Right, with assent from mods, 'Boogie Boy' was aka 'Rob Harrison' aka 'DJ Boogie Knight'. And as DaveCinzano alluded to he was involved in Urburn where posters were exchanging CDs by post, presumably including his Bethnal Green (fake) hone.
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/members/boogie-boy.6503/
> 
> ...


The fucking cunt. But no surprise, obvs.



> Emails from Harrison, obtained by The Electronic Intifada, show that he was a leading organizer of a September 2005 fundraiser for ISM London. He was also a DJ, and played a set at the event, which took place at the rampART social centre, a squatted venue in East London.
> 
> It was one of several such events he volunteered his services for, under the DJ name “Boogie Knight.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> It would be interesting to know what Met Special Branch did with the personal data (including real names; addresses; telephone numbers; email addresses) of Urban75 users - mostly with no clear connection to any political activity - which the ‘undercover poster’ _actively sought out_ on _a number of occasions_ and _over an extended period of time_.



Do we know for certain of other things other than Uburn that he did to get contacts?

I expect a lot of regular posters arent reading this thread, so if there is something to be gained by asking the broader forum "Did you give your details to this spycop", maybe a new thread should be started, with Boogie Boy in the title?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2018)

Makes me wonder if there are still active undercover spooks on here. Or are we too old and tame these days?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Makes me wonder if there are still active undercover spooks on here. Or are we too old and tame these days?


there MUST be, at least reading.
1000+ organsiations have been spied on. They want total information


----------



## winjer (Dec 15, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I expect a lot of regular posters arent reading this thread, so if there is something to be gained by asking the broader forum "Did you give your details to this spycop", maybe a new thread should be started, with Boogie Boy in the title?



Good point. Is Community Chat the right forum for that, or General do you think?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2018)

winjer said:


> Good point. Is Community Chat the right forum for that, or General do you think?


I wonder what editor thinks/ I dont know if theres any feelings of sensitivity over this . Community I think personally


----------



## winjer (Dec 15, 2018)

"Nice to finally meet some of the peeps from here.....including peeps who have sent me cds in the last few 'Urburns'. Good to know you all got home safe and sound."

Reclaim The Futures


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2018)

winjer said:


> "Nice to finally meet some of the peeps from here.....including peeps who have sent me cds in the last few 'Urburns'. Good to know you all got home safe and sound."
> 
> Reclaim The Futures


next post


> I enjoyed it all thoroughly until the Police intervened!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## winjer (Dec 15, 2018)

He claims to have been attending Birkbeck uni

Birkbeck university

And at Bash the Rich Notting Hill:

"The cops were all over us, lots of FIT and plenty of TSG too. Lots of them and not enough of us perhaps."

Bash the Rich!

Menezes family campaign launch:

"I have to agree that anyone at the meeting had to have been struck hard by the quiet humility and dignity of the family. Their expression of thanks for the support during these difficult times was absolutely gut wrenching.

[...]

Absolutely - it was a fucking disgrace - what did they think was going to happen? Did they think that there was going to be a riot? Someone at the LSE should be called to account."

Jean Charles de Menezes meeting tonight (reminder)


----------



## winjer (Dec 15, 2018)

"I stand by what I wrote, and I guess to Pete that makes me a moaning left winger who really ought to feel grateful that the police are working so hard to protect us by shooting innocent civillians."

https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...icise-de-menezes-shooting.76110/#post-2605050


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2018)

winjer said:


> "I stand by what I wrote, and I guess to Pete that makes me a moaning left winger who really ought to feel grateful that the police are working so hard to protect us by shooting innocent civillians."
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...icise-de-menezes-shooting.76110/#post-2605050


At first I thought he was getting all first-name-terms with Cuntybollocks Kirkham


----------



## winjer (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeesus Kerist.

"was just amused at the fact that the internet offers the chance to be who you want to be (or see yourself as being), as distinct from the reality of who we are."

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pickmans-model.108620/#post-3663188


----------



## l-0_0-l (Dec 15, 2018)

winjer said:


> Right, with assent from mods, 'Boogie Boy' was aka 'Rob Harrison' aka 'DJ Boogie Knight'. And as DaveCinzano alluded to he was involved in Urburn where posters were exchanging CDs by post, presumably including his Bethnal Green (fake) home.
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/members/boogie-boy.6503/
> 
> ...



This is a test for FridgeMagnet's sysadmin acumen. It's apparent BB did underhand work in PMs. If he was half sharp he would be deleting along the way....but if FM has got a decent selection of periodic backups there could be some very helpful information lurking there.

Some questions for U75 admin to think about:

-What historic backups are kept?

-Do you still have a backup of the old vBulletin PMs?

-Have you changed BBs password? If not, do so NOW.

-What email address(es) were associated with BBs account?

-What other historic logs are available?​
If you do not have the time or the will, find a trusted party that can assist and punt the info off securely to the good people at undercoverresearch.net

His PMs are likely to be v interesting.

On more flippant note, a brief trawl through his posts reveals his dislike of Strings of Life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Strings of Life!!!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2018)

winjer said:


> Jeesus Kerist.
> 
> "was just amused at the fact that the internet offers the chance to be who you want to be (or see yourself as being), as distinct from the reality of who we are."
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pickmans-model.108620/#post-3663188


"Quite by accident" ffs (re op in that thread)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2018)

editor FridgeMagnet  do you object to a new thread about this in the Community forum?


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2018)

Crikey.


----------



## winjer (Dec 16, 2018)

I know this is crap quality and size, but might stir some memories.


----------



## LDC (Dec 16, 2018)

winjer said:


> I know this is crap quality and size, but might stir some memories.
> 
> View attachment 155781



Not sure that's very helpful TBH, and might cause more problems than solve. Could be nearly anyone.


----------



## yield (Dec 16, 2018)

ska invita said:


> editor, FridgeMagnet do you object to a new thread about this in the Community forum?


Go for it ska invita. Some of the old ones ought to know.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2018)

yield said:


> Go for it ska invita. Some of the old ones ought to know.


I don't know, i think this is a serious thing and needs to be treated with respect and a degree of due process, not to mention the issues raised by l-0_0-l above. I'm sure starting a new thread will bring out more stories, contacts and meetings, but is airing them on an unstructured thread the right way to go about it?

I can imagine a circumstance where  some people may not want to share what happened, but it would be good that it got fed in to the URNetwork mentioned, if they require it.

I guess what I'm saying is it would be good to start a thread constructively and on the right foot, with a sense of a point to starting it, and a sense that information that comes out is of use, and directed somewhere.

 If it isn't then it just becomes a bit of gossip for the boards and not really worth it. Perhaps. Maybe best to let sleeping dogs lie. Im sure others have a better idea about this, and if not perhaps best to get guidance from the URN first and see what they want, if anything.

Then again, aside of all that, I'd want to know if id had interactions with this cop and it should be flagged up to the community.
​


----------



## yield (Dec 17, 2018)

Fair play.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2018)

One of the other outcomes of spycops is it breeds suspicion... Its a horrible potentially poisonous thing that, and no one likes suspecting people, and id imagine as a mod I'd have concerns how it might play out, or what might become uncovered.

It would be good to get guideance from those doing work on the issue but also from the mods, who have to protect the longevity of the boards, for what they want.

This may be sounding over dramatic, and maybe it's no big thing really, but on the other hand I wouldn't want to blunder through it if that led to a bigger problem down the line.
?


----------



## winjer (Dec 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure that's very helpful TBH, and might cause more problems than solve. Could be nearly anyone.


I guess it could, although not many people at ISM or No Borders demos carry record bags.


----------



## MrSpikey (Dec 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure that's very helpful TBH, and might cause more problems than solve. Could be nearly anyone.



I disagree - he will be easily identifiable from this, just like the giant white flamingo standing behind him.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 17, 2018)

winjer said:


> So an ex-urbanite was outed as an undercover by the UCPI yesterday.
> 
> He posted in character, but seems to have carried on after his deployment was over, so dunno if it would be a breach of their privacy to name the account, given 'they' didn't exist. Thoughts?


post it.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 17, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I'd urge the mods to go ahead...sock puppetry and fake accounts arent allowed, never mind police infiltration.
> 
> All we really need is the username no?


agreed entirely - Well said


----------



## winjer (Dec 17, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> post it.


Undercover policing enquiry


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2018)

I exchanged addresses with Boogie Boy for a CD exchange once, and recall him accusing me of being a policeman after we'd swapped. I never did get the CD either. Motherfucker.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> I exchanged addresses with Boogie Boy for a CD exchange once, and recall him accusing me of being a policeman after we'd swapped. I never did get the CD either. Motherfucker.


Wtf.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 17, 2018)

The brass fucking neck...


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Wtf.


I was pretty baffled at the time tbh. Gave him a wide berth after that.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 19, 2018)

winjer said:


> I know this is crap quality and size, but might stir some memories.
> 
> View attachment 155781



He looks familiar, think I might have met him at one or two events over the years - sounded slightly posh and seemed a little eager to please, IIRC, but there were a lot of people with similar looks...


----------



## winjer (Dec 19, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Do we know for certain of other things other than Uburn that he did to get contacts?


"Tickets can be delivered personally if required."

Alabama 3 At Jamm In Brixton!!!!


----------



## tim (Dec 22, 2018)

killer b said:


> I exchanged addresses with Boogie Boy for a CD exchange once, and recall him accusing me of being a policeman after we'd swapped. I never did get the CD either. Motherfucker.




Perhaps, he'd been reading "The Man Who Was Thursday."


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2018)

Special branch would of loved that mix I sent 

They must have been well bored to look me up


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Special branch would of loved that mix I sent
> 
> They must have been well bored to look me up


Check your mancave for bugs


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2019)

Back on front page of guardian website although no text to explain why.

UK political groups spied on by undercover police – the list


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Back on front page of guardian website although no text to explain why.
> 
> UK political groups spied on by undercover police – the list


surprised no anarchist workers group, anarchist-communist federation or anarchist federation listed


----------



## TopCat (Feb 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> surprised no anarchist workers group, anarchist-communist federation or anarchist federation listed


I speculate a lot of little anarchist groups are only kept alive by the hard work and focus of their undercover officers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Back on front page of guardian website although no text to explain why.



there was at least one more name - "neil richardson" came out yesterday (saw this on teh tweeter)


----------



## winjer (Feb 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> surprised no anarchist workers group, anarchist-communist federation or anarchist federation listed


It's appears to be only a list of those identified as infiltrated by the inquiry.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 13, 2019)

Mate told me tonight he accused said Neil of being a cop and vamoose he was gone...


----------



## TopCat (Feb 13, 2019)

The cop was central to a split in CW.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> surprised no anarchist workers group, anarchist-communist federation or anarchist federation listed


The old ACF was indeed infiltrated by someone using the name Andy Bryant. He also went on to infiltrate Class War.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> The old ACF was indeed infiltrated by someone using the name Andy Bryant. He also went on to infiltrate Class War.


I forgot 'Andy' was in the acf, knew him briefly before he "went to Spain"


----------



## TopCat (Feb 13, 2019)

Any pics of Andy?


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I forgot 'Andy' was in the acf, knew him briefly before he "went to Spain"


Spain being code for Hendon. I started to think he was a bit dodge when he tried to encourage a couple of us ACFers to "glass" some random lads in a Woking pub for having an "attitude". I told him not to be a dick, at the time. Don't have any pictures but he was a dead eyed cunt with a pony tail, wore a donkey jacket and claimed to support Chelsea, if it's any help.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Spain being code for Hendon. I started to think he was a bit dodge when he tried to encourage a couple of us ACFers to "glass" some random lads in a Woking pub for having an "attitude". I told him not to be a dick, at the time. Don't have any pictures but he was a dead eyed cunt with a pony tail, wore a donkey jacket and claimed to support Chelsea, if it's any help.


Oh I remember him well enough, I'd just forgotten his presence in the acf


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Any pics of Andy?


About 5'8, 5'10, slim, mousy greyish hair, greyish complexion, more of a cat tail than a pony tail, favoured a blue-grey denim jacket

Soz  Don't have a photo


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2019)

Here you go. "Andy Bryant":


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2019)

Shit. That didn't bloody work. Will sort later.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2019)

Do a screenshot


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2019)

Andy Bryant


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 15, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Andy Bryant


Is he a big red cross?


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2019)

'Kin'ell! Why's it not working?!?! You'll have to wait till I'm back home with access to a computer rather than just a mobile phone.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 15, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> 'Kin'ell! Why's it not working?!?! You'll have to wait till I'm back home with access to a computer rather than just a mobile phone.


Turd time luck


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 15, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Andy Bryant





Serge Forward said:


> 'Kin'ell! Why's it not working?!?! You'll have to wait till I'm back home with access to a computer rather than just a mobile phone.


Because you are posting up the download URL for an attached image on another forum, instead of either saving that image to your computer/phone, and then attaching it here; or hotlinking to the actual image file (.jpg)

Easiest thing to do is right-click on the image and 'Save As' onto your computer or phone, then in one of your posts here use the 'Upload a File' button to locate it on your device and then post it here as an attachment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Is he a big red cross?


He's not aged well


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2019)

Ta da!!!


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2019)

'I'm victim of police conspiracy to rape'

*BBC Wales Investigates *Undercover Cops: Abuse of Duty* on Monday, 4 March at 20:30 GMT on BBC One Wales.*

I assume above will be on iplayer for those outside Wales! ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> 'I'm victim of police conspiracy to rape'
> 
> *BBC Wales Investigates *Undercover Cops: Abuse of Duty* on Monday, 4 March at 20:30 GMT on BBC One Wales.*
> 
> I assume above will be on iplayer for those outside Wales! ?



For anyone with a satellite box or Virgin, you can get *BBC1 Wales* outside Wales on the following channel numbers: 

Freesat - Channel *964* (SD) Channel *976* (HD)

Sky - Channel *952* (SD/HD) Channel *978* (SD)

Virgin - Channel *864* (SD)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2019)

via a roundabout route on teh tweeter, the name 'James Straven' has come up recently - allegedly involved in croydon / brixton hunt sabs / ALF, 1997 - 2002 ish.  Couldn't find a mention on this thread

More here.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2019)

cybershot said:


> 'I'm victim of police conspiracy to rape'
> 
> *BBC Wales Investigates *Undercover Cops: Abuse of Duty* on Monday, 4 March at 20:30 GMT on BBC One Wales.*
> 
> I assume above will be on iplayer for those outside Wales! ?


BBC iPlayer - BBC Wales Investigates - Undercover Cops - Abuse of Duty


----------



## teqniq (Mar 25, 2019)

Inquiry has resumed today with the barrister for the victims, Gerry Facenna schooling Mitting on the ramifications of the GDPR and the obligations it places on the inquiry. All Mitting has done is attempt to finds ways to sidestep it.

and then there's this:


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 1, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Gross misconduct hearings after investigation into police surveillance of Janet Alder


----------



## teqniq (Apr 30, 2019)

Andy Coles covering himself in glory here, or perhaps something else.

Police investigate alleged incident involving Peterborough City Councillor



Aaaaaand from Mitting, the whitewash continues apace.

Undercover police to have fake identities hidden at inquiry



> The retired judge leading a public inquiry into the conduct of undercover officers who infiltrated political groups has granted anonymity to two-thirds of the police spies who requested it....
> 
> ...An analysis by the Guardian shows that 78 undercover officers applied to have their fake identities concealed while their evidence is heard at the inquiry, and Mitting has ruled in their favour in 50 cases. They will give evidence in private or with their identities hidden....


----------



## winjer (Jul 11, 2019)

Some photos of 'Rob Harrison' / 'Boogie Boy' - Revealed: UK police spy who infiltrated Palestine solidarity


----------



## kebabking (Jul 11, 2019)

winjer said:


> Some photos of 'Rob Harrison' / 'Boogie Boy' - Revealed: UK police spy who infiltrated Palestine solidarity



Bit unsporting to take his photo while he's having a dump...


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2019)

winjer said:


> Some photos of 'Rob Harrison' / 'Boogie Boy' - Revealed: UK police spy who infiltrated Palestine solidarity


A DJ.


----------



## chilango (Jul 11, 2019)

TopCat said:


> A DJ.



Plod is a DJ


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2019)

Hang the DJ.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2019)

This link may be of interest to some:

Special Branch and the Irish National Liberation Solidarity Front

And not just those interested in the "spy cops" phenomenon, but also interested in the lost world of the early '70s far-left, Irish section.

The link has chapter and verse on London Special Branch's efforts to infiltrate this INSLF, a bunch of Maoist radical cheerleaders for "de Oirish struggle", as it then was.

The sort of people who would go to a meeting addressed by Bernadette Devlin, and say that only the gun could liberate Ireland. . . once their resident agent provocateur suggested they organize a bombing of their own (on his own initiative? or that of his handlers?) did they reconsider their views on the armed struggle. . .

But the main part of that story is that this may have been the first "family justice" campaign infiltrated according to the spy cop playbook.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 28, 2019)

Police investigate officer who infiltrated environmental groups


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2019)

Police investigate police. Yep.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 29, 2019)

Tbf if you want to be a cheerleader for "armed actions" your a legit target for special branch.

The rest was paranoid bullshit and arse covering this was not  the secretive brutal vegbollah hiding out in caves in the South downs .
  The whole counter the "dangerous activists" was like sending a predator drone to catch flytippers except said drone would do something useful.
  Nothing of value was achieved by infiltrating these groups at all.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 2, 2019)

I see this guy's already been posted about above but this site has sought to create a complte profile. U75 gets a mention.

Rob Harrison - profile released


----------



## rekil (Nov 12, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I see this guy's already been posted about above but this site has sought to create a complte profile. U75 gets a mention.
> 
> Rob Harrison - profile released


Is this correct?



> While his deployment finished at the end of 2007, he remained active on Urban75 and *kept other accounts alive for years after*.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 12, 2019)

I have no idea. You'd have to ask the admins here about U75 as for elsewhere....


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2019)

copliker said:


> Is this correct?


He was active here for two years after 2007.

https://www.urban75.net/forums/members/boogie-boy.6503/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2019)

New resource - aimed at a more general, less _already aware of the minutiae_ audience - from Police Spies Out Of Lives:

SPY COPS


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2020)

Police spy unit shredded documents _after_ UCPI set up









						Undercover policing inquiry: secretive Met unit shredded files
					

Watchdog says intelligence officers destroyed documents despite being told to keep them




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2020)

Meanwhile, the first evidence hearings of the UCPI, which were to start in June, have now been postponed until September, “or as soon as possible thereafter”.









						The Undercover Policing Inquiry’s first evidence hearings in June postponed due to COVID-19 - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					

The Undercover Policing Inquiry’s first evidence hearings were expected to […]




					www.ucpi.org.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2020)

As has been noted, many of the spycops, and many, _many_ more of those they spied on, are by virtue of their age alone likely to be in at-risk categories in coronavirus terms.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Police spy unit shredded documents _after_ UCPI set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope the police really  thoroughly investigate themselves for that.

Brazen cunts


----------



## teqniq (Mar 18, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Police spy unit shredded documents _after_ UCPI set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The watchdog found that an unnamed officer would have faced a disciplinary hearing on a charge of gross misconduct if they had not already retired from the Metropolitan police.


How convenient.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 19, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Police spy unit shredded documents _after_ UCPI set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further coverage of the above:









						Met shredded 'undercover policing' documents despite order telling them not to
					

Police officers shredded documents that ‘may have been relevant’ to a public inquiry into undercover policing, a watchdog has found.




					metro.co.uk
				












						Met Police officers ‘shredded documents linked to undercover policing inquiry’
					

Watchdog also investigated claims Scotland Yard withheld information on Green Party politician Baroness Jenny Jones




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2020)

IOPC page on its various ‘investigations’ into NDEDIU shredding shenanigans:



			https://policeconduct.gov.uk/investigations/allegations-and-complaints-against-national-domestic-extremism-and-disorder


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2020)

LET THE WHITEWASH COMMENCE!

Day 1: The Deluge... 125 new pieces of documentary evidence dumped, all in one go.









						02 Nov 2020 Archives - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					






					www.ucpi.org.uk
				




COPS report:









						UCPI Daily Report, 2 Nov 2020
					

Report from the opening day of the Undercover Policing Inquiry, in which Counsel to the Inquiry described the background to the process.




					campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2020)

Creamer/Cremer the Situationist is a common thread running through a lot of the early documents. Will be interesting to see how much  importance his vaunted prescience in matters ideological really had in the AB investigations, and how much was just spycops and touts.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2020)

I was going to ask if theres one long list of all the organisations that are so far known to have been spied on - but i found it
here




__





						Undercover Research Group
					

Investigating political policing, spying on activists and undermining of dissent



					undercoverresearch.net
				



under the whos who tab
"show 100 entries"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2020)

Undercover Policing Inquiry releases photos of early managers - Undercover Research Group
					

Spycops Hearings Communication Group, 2 November 2020Today, at the first day of the hearings, during Opening Statements, David Barr, Counsel to the Undercover Policing Inquiry, released for the first time photographs of some of the earliest managers and one undercover … Continue reading →



					undercoverresearch.net


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2020)

Report on day two:









						UCPI Daily Report, 3 Nov 2020
					

A summary of the second day of the Undercover Policing Inquiry, featuring arrogance & irrelevance from lawyers representing police & state.




					campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com


----------



## teqniq (Nov 4, 2020)

To anyone who's interested a reminder that it worh checking on and or following https://twitter.com/tombfowler for ongoing updates on the inquiry.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2020)

> Dave Smith - Join A Union: Save Lives Save Jobs
> 
> @DaveBlacklist
> BREAKING We have just been informed by #SpyCopsInquiry that I won't be allowed to make the Opening Statement on behalf of the #Blacklist Support Group tomorrow. There has been a legal challenge about the content of my speech & there will now be a meeting before Mitting on Monday.
> 11:25 PM · Nov 5, 2020


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2020)

Angry, articulate, surgical critique from Dónal O'Driscoll of the Undercover Research Group in his opening statement:



			https://www.ucpi.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/20201022-Opening_Statment-Donal_ODriscoll.pdf


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 9, 2020)

New podcast “Bed of Lies” on Spycops from the Daily Telegraph with a lot of the women interviewed. First ep today: 









						‎Bed of Lies on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Society & Culture · 2022



					podcasts.apple.com
				




(Apple link but I assume is available in the usual places)


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2020)

More news of Rob Harrison / Boogie Boy









						Undercover officer rekindled relationship seven years later, inquiry told
					

‘Rob Harrison’ reappeared in woman’s life in 2014, before disappearing again




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2020)

wtf:








						Millions wasted on undercover operations as cops infiltrated 'clown army'
					

The 'absurd' activities of undercover police officers have been described as 'farcical'




					www.leeds-live.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Nov 12, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> wtf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she was quite well known. Her flat apparently looked like everything was bought at the same time.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 12, 2020)

Chairman Mittens appears to have recently watched the Chicago 7 film on Netflix, judging (arf) by his outburst this morning.

Tariq Ali's lawyer asked to put some questions to a former undercover; Mittens told him he could only ask one. 

When the lawyer pointed out there was plenty of time, and queried what grounds there were to prevent core participants' lawyers from questioning witnesses, Mittens threatened him, barking "YOU WILL BE SILENCED!"

Laugh/cry, etc.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 12, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Yeah she was quite well known. Her flat apparently looked like everything was bought at the same time.



I remember reading that she had put up a Class War poster and everyone was like "WTF are you into Class War, you're in the Clown Army, do me a favour..."


----------



## teqniq (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 12, 2020)

.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 12, 2020)

Clown insurgent rebel Army?

You just know some ex met would be spook has on his CV he emplaced an agent in CIRA😳


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 12, 2020)

From the transcript...



Spoiler: These chaps are paid by the yard



MR BARR: Sir, before Mr Skelton, I understand that Mr Menon wishes to make an application.

THE CHAIRMAN: Very well. Bear with us while Mr Menon makes an application. Thank you. Mr Menon.

MR MENON: Good afternoon, sir. I apply pursuant to rule 10, subsection 3, alternatively subsection 4, of the permission to ask questions of this witness. I will be brief, if I'm given permission. My questions fall into three categories: firstly, topics that haven't been covered at all by Counsel to the Inquiry; secondly, topics that have been covered but where there are follow-up questions that I would, with your permission, be allowed to ask; and, thirdly, questions that arise not from matters that are in the witness's statement, but from matters that he has given in evidence today fresh for the first time. I hope that you'll give me the permission that I seek to do this. I -- I repeat, I will be brief. It will be quicker and more efficient, in my submission, for me to do it this way, as opposed to for us to now have a break for me to have a discussion with Mr Barr and to try to persuade him to ask the questions that I wish to ask. And in the wider context of concerns, if I can put it as neutrally as I can, that have been expressed by many about the effective participation of the non-state core participants, I hope that you will allow me to ask just a few questions of this witness.

THE CHAIRMAN: You have already submitted your suggested topics to Mr Barr, I think, have you not?

MR MENON: Yes, I complied with the protocol that you put in force and submitted a list of issues and topics that I wish to ask this witness about. And I received, this morning, a reply from the Inquiry as to its attitude to the pro forma that I submitted. But a number of matters that I had hoped would be asked haven't been asked, and hence my oral application.

THE CHAIRMAN: What topics do you want to ask about?

MR MENON: I want to ask about the following topics: Firstly, the motivations, and in particular the political motivations, of the SDS in those early months. Secondly, further questions about the selection and targeting of the Vietnam Solidarity Campaign, and questions specifically about what HN329 was told, beyond what he's already said, in relation to why the VSC was being targeted, and who and what he was supposed to do when he started attending these meetings. Thirdly, further questions about the general methodology of the SDS and what exactly happened at those daily, or nearly daily, meetings that were taking place at the SDS safe house before officers went into the field, so to speak, to attend meetings of different groups that almost certainly would have taken place in the evening. So they were effectively spending most of the day in this house. And HN329 has been asked a little bit about it, but I'd like to ask further questions in relation to that. I'd like to ask further questions, if I may, about what information this particular witness gathered during the many -- from the many meetings that he attended, that he believes resulted in the October 1968 demonstration not being a violent public disorder as the March 1968 demonstration had been. I'd like to ask questions about Box 500, which, as you know, features regularly on intelligence reports produced by officers during this period. And one final matter in relation to one of the documents that Mr Barr showed the witness in relation to a meeting attended by this witness. So you can see my questions cover a range of topics.

THE CHAIRMAN: Sorry, what was the latter topic? The last topic?

MR MENON: The last topic was, there is one further matter I wanted to ask HN329 about in relation to the meeting that he attended along with eight other undercover police officers, where a vote was taken in relation to the details of the October 1968 march. And I notice that we have plenty of time before we are to hear the statement of Ernie Tate read at 2 o'clock by Nick Stanage, and I'll be finished well before that time, with plenty of time for Mr Skelton to ask further questions arising from anything that I ask.

THE CHAIRMAN: That may be so, but I have to keep order in the proceedings and to ensure not merely that this witness is not troubled by questions that have already adequately been covered by Mr Barr and by his statement and by the documents, but also that this does not set a precedent for future such requests. Of the seven topics that you have given to me, one and one only may give rise to a question that can rightly be posed to this witness, and that is the last one: the meeting where the vote was taken about the route that was to be adopted on 27 October. You may ask about that, but not about other topics.

MR MENON: But, sir, I've highlighted --

THE CHAIRMAN: You may ask about that but not other topics. That is my ruling.

MR MENON: Very well, sir. Can I make it clear that I cannot understand --

THE CHAIRMAN: No, you may not. I'm sorry. You may ask your questions, or you will be silenced.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2020)

It's been a rollercoaster day today, even though it was just four written summaries read out (HN 333, HN 339, HN 343 & HN 349), and a single, septuagenarian ex-spycop, HN 345, giving evidence via video link.

HN 345 - who used the cover name ‘Peter Fredericks’ - infiltrated groups related to Bangladeshi independence/Operation Omega and Black Power. He claims not to have had intimate relationships with any of those people he targeted, and says he only heard about other undercover officers engaging in such activity “within the last two years”, having been contacted by the UCPI. His turn of phrase in explaining away such behaviour was telling:



> If you ask me to infiltrate so drug dealers, *you can't point the finger at me if I sample the product*. If these people are in a certain environment where it is necessary to engage that little more deeply, then, shall we say, I find this acceptable, but I do worry about the consequences for the female and any children that may result from the relationship. That would be dangerous. So yes, it shouldn't be done.





 

HN 345's written statement
Rob Evans' report in the _Guardian_
Morning transcript read as-live by PSOOL activists and actor Siobhán McSweeney
Afternoon transcript read as-live by PSOOL activists and actor Barnaby Taylor
Whole day transcript
UCPI page for day's evidence


----------



## Sue (Nov 19, 2020)

'Sample the product'. Absolutely disgusting. 'The product' FFS.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2020)

This is a spycop who has said he didn't personally engage in grooming female targets for sexual relationships, and who claims to think that doing so would be wrong.

Yet still he is prepared to go the extra mile to explain why those that did, did - and even to excuse them. And using language which it would be difficult to supersede in terms of either objectification or objectionability.

Just imagine the terms in which the spycops who (i) definitely did, and (ii) don't see anything wrong with it, would describe their behaviour, particularly amongst themselves.


----------



## dylanredefined (Nov 20, 2020)

If the organisation you infiltrate is building a cardboard tank to protest the arms trade.  It's not worth infiltrating. 
     Whoever thought this was worth doing needs sacking and the cops as well. Not sure what is worse if they were milking the system on an easy number. Or they actually thought they doing something useful and they were putting their lives on the line.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 23, 2020)

Spycops is being too kind to the wankers
Walt cops more like it.
  Could write a novel tinker Taylor soldier wanker
Pc fuckwit seduces the militant vegan to discover the vegbollah hideout🤬

I mean some activists talk a big game.
 That  justifies a closer look especially if they seem to be fans of violence etc. But professionals should be able to figure out fairly quickly if it's bullshit or not.

The hard left support of the armed struggle agent provocateur might be a valid tactic to discover if they are serious about backing up their words with actions if they freak out you can cross them off the list if your going to continue to inflitate it's not doing anything of value the provos are never going to turn to these people for help they weren't stupid.

If your into violence or serious illegal activity your fair game for the state.
  About the only person on urban75 who needed investigating was rave in a minefield guy as he was putting himself and others at serious risk😳


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 23, 2020)

likesfish said:


> About the only person on urban75 who needed investigating was rave in a minefield guy as he was putting himself and others at serious risk😳


Poor old Diesel - forgotten already


----------



## likesfish (Nov 23, 2020)

😳🙄 maybe the spooks have a point a sci fi board I'm on had someone belive they were a,big cat kill and eat someone😱.
 But they also had someone post a plausible theoretical method of wiping out all life on the planet 😱


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2020)

Good summary of the whole enquiry here - episode 252








						Dissident Island Radio
					

Dissident Island Radio Podcasts



					www.dissidentisland.org
				




Donal O’Driscoll (Undercover Research Group) on the undercover policing inquiry, the group’s expectations on its outcome, and ways in which the inquiry can highlight past policing abuses and help us understand patterns in police intelligence gathering (00:03:01 – 00:14:30)


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 17, 2021)

BREAKING: Lord Tebbit reveals that he received spycops intelligence about union activists
					

Lord Tebbit has revealed when he was Secretary of State for Employment in the Thatcher government (1981-83), he received reports from senior Special Branch officers about union activists, which app…



					www.hazards.org


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> BREAKING: Lord Tebbit reveals that he received spycops intelligence about union activists
> 
> 
> Lord Tebbit has revealed when he was Secretary of State for Employment in the Thatcher government (1981-83), he received reports from senior Special Branch officers about union activists, which app…
> ...


it was a long time ago, this sort of thing would never happen today


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 18, 2021)

Demo at Kate Wilson's hearing on Tuesday 20th: Demo at Kate Wilson's Human Rights Hearing, London

Technically a separate thing from the enquiry, but seems close enough to go here?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2021)

Final hearing today for Kate Wilson's spycops case against the Met bought before the Investigatory powers Tribunal (IPT). This was only possible in her case as the Met's lawyers forgot to close off the option of pursuing this particular avenue. She is live tweeting from the hearing:



Live video stream here:


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2021)

Massive cover up:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Massive cover up:



-> conspiracy to pervert the course of justice perhaps


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> -> conspiracy to pervert the course of justice perhaps


You would like to think so wouldn't you? I imagine any such avenue will be contingent on the outcome of today's hearing though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> You would like to think so wouldn't you? I imagine any such avenue will be contingent on the outcome of today's hearing though.


no, i don't suppose anything will happen like that. but if the police were investigating a body whose members had inveigled their way into relationships for the purposes of spying on people's lives over a number of years and they found all the relevant material had conveniently disappeared over the course of the investigation some searching questions might be asked and charges laid


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 20, 2021)

Channel Four news, 15 April 2021:

​


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Massive cover up:



That is utterly horrifying.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Final hearing today for Kate Wilson's spycops case against the Met bought before the Investigatory powers Tribunal (IPT). This was only possible in her case as the Met's lawyers forgot to close off the option of pursuing this particular avenue. She is live tweeting from the hearing:
> 
> 
> 
> Live video stream here:



Absolutely awful that so much of her day to day life was being dissected and she had no idea. Inhuman.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2021)

My mistake above, today's hearing to be continued Wednesday:









						Police spy’s bosses knew activist was being duped into sexual relationship, court told
					

Legal case against Metropolitan police claims managers allowed undercover officer to continue deception




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## tony.c (Apr 20, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Channel Four news, 15 April 2021:
> 
> ​



I'm in there at Blair's funeral (3.42).


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2021)

Second stage of the Spycops inquiry begins today also the above hearing continues:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 22, 2021)

First of the UCPI daily summaries for this round:








						UCPI Daily Report, 21 April 2021
					

Report from the first day of the second set of hearings at the public inquiry into Britain's political secret police, covering 1973-82.




					campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 27, 2021)

Been following this account to keep up with the spycops trial.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 27, 2021)

UCPI Daily Report, 26 April 2021
					

First day of witnesses being questioned at the new spycops public inquiry hearings examining 1973-82.




					campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com
				












						Fresh revelations of undercover policing infiltration of unions must not be glossed over
					

…




					www.unitetheunion.org


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 27, 2021)

"In Dec 2018 the police lawyers wrote to #spycops officers with questions saying "you are not required to give evidence" thus making it clear that there would be no oath and that they could lie."

😡

It was her final day in court today. Fingers crossed for a fair result.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 30, 2021)

Ongoing

https://twitter.com/tombfowler


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2021)

Of interest to Larry O'Hara:


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Of interest to Larry O'Hara:



not wanting to piss on their parade but the league of george is not and wasn't a small radical faction of the national front.


----------



## hitmouse (May 4, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> "In Dec 2018 the police lawyers wrote to #spycops officers with questions saying "you are not required to give evidence" thus making it clear that there would be no oath and that they could lie."
> 
> 😡
> 
> It was her final day in court today. Fingers crossed for a fair result.



COPS site has a report up from the trial now:








						Kate Wilson Case Exposing Spycops Concludes
					

The second & final week of the landmark hearing proving Britain's political secret police broke the law & violated human rights




					campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com


----------



## Larry O'Hara (May 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Of interest to Larry O'Hara:



Interesting thanks: and of course the the LSG was (is) Mosleyite, though did include NF members.  Another infiltrator was of course Sonia Gable (nee Hochfelder)


----------



## hitmouse (May 5, 2021)

Full report of the day now up here:








						UCPI Daily Report, 4 May 2021
					

Undercover Policing Inquiry evidence from an officer who infiltrated the Young Liberals, & a woman deceived into a relationship by a spycop




					campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com
				




It explains how he came to be infiltrating both the WRP and NF/LoSG - the WRP asked him in his capacity as a WRP member to infiltrate the far right on their behalf. So I suppose they must have been, um, good at spotting people who had good infiltration skills, if nothing else?

Anyway, if anyone wants to have a look at his documents, here they are:








						Special Branch report concerning upcoming rally and meeting of National Front and likely clash between opposing supporters - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					






					www.ucpi.org.uk
				











						Memorandum enclosing SDS Annual Report 1976 authored by CI Craft - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					






					www.ucpi.org.uk
				











						Special Branch report concerning formation of Legion of St. George comprising of members of National Front - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					






					www.ucpi.org.uk
				











						Special Branch report concerning meeting of National Front - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					






					www.ucpi.org.uk
				











						Special Branch report concerning resignation of an individual from National Front and application by that individual to join National Party - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					






					www.ucpi.org.uk


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2021)

I find it really hard to imagine just how Mitting will be able to whitewash this, the evidence is so damning and relentless - and incomplete.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 8, 2021)

Police spied on Hackney School Kids Against The Nazis.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2021)

ska invita said:


> I find it really hard to imagine just how Mitting will be able to whitewash this, the evidence is so damning and relentless - and incomplete.


You underestimate the incredible powers of privileged mediocrity wielded by His Mittens


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2021)

Today's session featured evidence from spycop 'Vince Miller'. Pretty grim stuff.











						Police spy admits women would not have agreed to sex if they knew his identity
					

Undercover officer tells public inquiry his deception was ‘morally questionable and inappropriate’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dystopiary (May 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Today's session featured evidence from spycop 'Vince Miller'. Pretty grim stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting Dave, and thanks for the "grim" warning. It really is. It's properly hard to read some of this stuff but it's so important that it's out there. Can't find anything about it on the BBC.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 19, 2021)

“If I go down I’ll take as many people as possible with me, SDS in particular” -Mike Chitty, model example of failed undercover #spycops officer gone rogue, quoted in previously secret police report, now online via UK Undercover Policing Inquiry 

ETA Apols. This is the correct tweet:


----------



## Dystopiary (May 19, 2021)

Report from the last #SpyCopsInquiry hearings until next year. 'Phil Cooper' infiltrated the Right to Work Campaign & became its national treasurer. He was later sacked by the police for assault but got reinstated when he threatened to expose the spycops


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 18, 2021)

Another podcast:








						Listen: Bristol Unpacked on undercover police spying on activists with anarchist and investigator Chris Brian - The Bristol Cable
					

Chris Brian was a anarchist activist in Bristol and south Wales in the 90s and early 2000s. Unknown to him and fellow activists, deep undercover in in their groups were police officers.




					thebristolcable.org


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 24, 2021)

In 1977 #spycops officer HN 13 "Geoff Wallace" filled this report on a theatrical and musical performance by members of his target group from two weeks previously. This was a social event with no organising, he recorded the details of everyone present


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 24, 2021)

Met police ‘tried to recruit ex-officer to spy on climate change activists’ 

A former police officer who is now a prominent climate crisis campaigner has accused the Metropolitan police of attempting to recruit him to spy on Extinction Rebellion. 

... 

“He asked if I wanted to come on the books – to become a covert human intelligence source [Chis],” Stephens said. “But I turned him down straight away. I joined XR to make those in power do something about climate change, not to spy on peaceful people doing their bit for the planet.”

The Met said it could “neither confirm nor deny any Chis activity in relation to Extinction Rebellion”.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 25, 2021)

A complete waste of public money when they are unable to even police a cup final


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 30, 2021)

She's won! 

"Police have been been severely criticised by judges who ruled that they grossly violated the human rights of a woman who was deceived into a long-term intimate relationship by an undercover officer.

The judges ruled overwhelmingly in favour of Kate Wilson, an environmental and social justice activist, who has pursued a decade-long campaign to uncover the truth." 

Judges criticise Met police after woman wins spy cop case 

Brilliant news! 

BUT this should never have happened. 



thread:


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2021)

Nobody will get sacked or lose their pension. Guilt does not equal accountability for these cunts.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 17, 2021)

Interview with Tom Fowler, core participant in the inquiry and formerly of South Wales Anarchist group:









						“We Don't Have Democracy In This Country, SpyCops Proves That” - Tom Fowler Interview -
					

Reading Time: 11 minutes In March 2010, Tom Fowler and his fellow activists had their suspicions confirmed about a figure who had been part of their anarchist group for over five years. Marco Jacobs – an undercover cop – had recently left South Wales Anarchists, but not before working his way...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## teqniq (Oct 18, 2021)

Complete travesty:

Victims Condemn Secret Hearings in Spycops Public Inquiry


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2021)

On a parallel note









						BP paid ex-MI6 spy firm to snoop on green campaigners
					

Exclusive: Oil giant also shared intelligence on environmentalists with British Museum and Warwick University in ‘shocking’ web of surveillance




					www.opendemocracy.net
				




Is this kind of private spying legal?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 24, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Is this kind of private spying legal?


Good question, I suppose it is stalking, but only if the victim knows its happening. I'd welcome any more legally informed opinion on this


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 24, 2021)

ska invita said:


> On a parallel note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would argue that it could be in breach of the UK GDPR, and the Data Protection Act 2018, as Welund appears to be accessing CCTV sources potentially in breach of the purpose for which that information is collected. Furthermore, there could be a breach of the individual's right to privacy.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 25, 2021)

Also in the news: 








						Recording reveals police efforts to recruit BLM activist as informant
					

Swansea activist Lowri Davies recorded call from officer in ‘frightening and distressing’ attempted recruitment




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## nogojones (Oct 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Also in the news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The police down here really don't like the BLM protests. They've been raiding homes, and targeting activists with trumped up charges, this really doesn't surprise me.


----------



## bmd (Oct 26, 2021)

nogojones said:


> The police down here really don't like the BLM protests. They've been raiding homes, and targeting activists with trumped up charges, this really doesn't surprise me.



Popped in to see if this was posted. Great work by this woman.

Incredible really that the police 'keep us safe' by trampling over our rights. Mindst you, they'll soon be gone once the Tories get rid of the Human Rights Act.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 2, 2022)

Black Lives Matter activist Lowri Davies exposed the police's attempt to recruit her as an informant by secretly recording the approach.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

> “The only thing I would ask is for you not to tell anybody about this phone call, just to avoid any potential compromise or threat of physical harm to yourself.”


No need to ask who the threat of physical harm was from 

brave woman


----------



## teqniq (Feb 3, 2022)

Last paragraph in the article:



> “Protest organisers have an obligation to liaise with police forces, and South Wales police has a proven track record in working with organisers to facilitate lawful protest while minimising disruption to the wider public.”



Why is it then that they have a proven track record of harassing people involved in the protests over the the death of Mohamud Hassan?









						South Wales Police Accused of Intimidation Against Mohamud Hassan Protesters -
					

Reading Time: 5 minutes Photo: Cops try to get Justice for Mohamud Hassan protesters off the road, Saturday 20th February. South Wales Police have been accused of aggression towards protesters seeking justice for Mohamud Hassan, the young Black man from Cardiff who died last month after...




					www.voice.wales
				












						Mother Sees Her Two Children Targeted By Cops After BLM Protest, With One Facing Jail -
					

Reading Time: 7 minutes A woman has described how her two children have been targeted by police after they all attended a Black Lives Matter protest in Cardiff earlier this year, with one of them summoned to court and facing possible jail time.  Image: Mohamud Hassan protest outside Cardiff Bay...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 15, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Black Lives Matter activist Lowri Davies exposed the police's attempt to recruit her as an informant by secretly recording the approach.




As alluded to by others, there is more for the Inquiry to consider here:

1 June 2020:  Black Lives Matter protest held in Swansea calling for justice over the death of George Floyd

26 October 2021: Black Lives Matter activist recorded _covert police trying to 'recruit' her as an informant_

15 February 2022:  Swansea Black Lives Matter group closes down _after police infiltration attempt_

It would be good to hear from South Wales Police as to why they consider such activities a policing priority.


----------



## hitmouse (May 6, 2022)

Coming up in Bristol:








						The Spycops scandal from 1968 to present - Bristol Radical History Group
					

Our panel of speakers will address the scandal of the Spycops, the hitherto secret operations of undercover cops spying inside labour and social movements since 1968.



					www.brh.org.uk


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> As alluded to by others, there is more for the Inquiry to consider here:
> 
> 1 June 2020:  Black Lives Matter protest held in Swansea calling for justice over the death of George Floyd
> 
> ...



I would have thought that infiltrating any group likely to cause mayhem in the streets was just common sense.

Very likely NA, BNP etc have also been infiltrated. (Or an attempt has been made.).


----------



## Pickman's model (May 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would have thought that infiltrating any group likely to cause mayhem in the streets was just common sense.


define 'mayhem'.


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would have thought that infiltrating any group likely to cause mayhem in the streets was just common sense.
> 
> Very likely NA, BNP etc have also been infiltrated. (Or an attempt has been made.).


What "mayhem in the streets" were BLM Swansea going to cause?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would have thought that infiltrating any group likely to cause mayhem in the streets was just common sense.
> 
> Very likely NA, BNP etc have also been infiltrated. (Or an attempt has been made.).


like the uda, uvf, uff were infiltrated you mean? gangs and counter-gangs and so on?


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> like the uda, uvf, uff were infiltrated you mean? gangs and counter-gangs and so on?



Yep. For all that good that did.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2022)

And back:









						UCPI Daily Report, 9 May 2022
					

The first day of the 2022 Undercover Policing Inquiry hearings, examining spycop managers 1968-82, raised fundamental questions about spycops




					campaignopposingpolicesurveillance.com
				




Lots to interest readers - police/spycop lawyers panicking that they will be left holding the parcel when the music stops; big efforts by the Inquiry to pin responsibility for violence in political activists; evidence that police violence at the Southall demo at which SPG murdered Blair Peach was premeditated.


----------



## teqniq (May 10, 2022)

Why am I not surprised?









						MI5 asked police to spy on political activities of children, inquiry hears
					

Schoolchildren as young as 14 targeted in 1975 for links to ‘subversive’ anti-fascist and socialist organisations




					www.theguardian.com
				




Kids like this:



(youtube link is in the above link posted by DaveCinzano)


----------



## Sue (May 12, 2022)

I know I shouldn't laugh but...

'The undercover police compiled a 171-page report on one of the SWP’s annual conferences, recording how the party discussed its political progress. A report on a later conference ran to 140 pages. The conferences were openly organised by the party.'









						Scale of police spying on UK leftist party was ‘Orwellian’, inquiry hears
					

Dozens of officers infiltrated Socialist Workers party for decades, recording personal details of members




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 12, 2022)

Dave Morris was great yesterday:





						Anarchism and Spycops – Dave Morris
					

An excerpt from the transcript of the UK's Undercover Policing Inquiry in which anarchism is explained to its Chair, Sir John Mitting. Taken from the transcript of the hearing on 11th May 2022.




					libcom.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2022)

In case anyone is interested, a very long overview from Team Counterfire's lawyers:









						Spies, lies and sabotage: How the state infiltrated the far left
					

As the Undercover Policing Inquiry unearths more on the nefarious activities of the police and intelligence services, we republish the opening statement of the legal representatives of Lindsey German in relation to her testimony in the Inquiry




					www.counterfire.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2022)

The preferred spycop manager of warrant-carded sexual predators throughout London, career Special Branch nonce Barry Moss, was giving evidence today...


----------



## likesfish (May 14, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would have thought that infiltrating any group likely to cause mayhem in the streets was just common sense.
> 
> Very likely NA, BNP etc have also been infiltrated. (Or an attempt has been made.).


 The Problem for Spycops is they weren't infiltrating groups planning to cause mayhem. Those that were turned up offer to help you'd get all the "plans"  the whole long term infiltration programme was a complete waste of time and people.


.
illegal and evil now if they'd actually gone after dangerous bomb throwing anarchists   one thing but spycops was going pound shop smiley on shoplifters


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2022)

Met police chiefs decided not to infiltrate far-right groups in 70s, hears inquiry
					

Police unit known to have spied on anti-fascists believed it would be ‘difficult’ to place undercover officers




					www.theguardian.com
				




"This group's to violent so we'll leave em to it"


Twats.


----------



## Elpenor (May 20, 2022)

Perhaps there were so many cops in the far right groups anyway that they didn’t need to place any undercover


----------



## Chilli.s (May 20, 2022)

Didnt dare send Special Agent Plod to infiltrate the fascist racist thug groups as the report would say: "but Guv, theyre all right, we should join them and affiliate their members as special cuntstables"


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2022)

Nigella be fumin'


----------

